# 1st journal-Sensi Star/LA Ultra/NYC Diesel



## SensiStarFan

Hi all,
I have been growing Paradise Seeds' Sensi Star for a couple of years now and I have been really happy with it. I grew a few different strains before Sensi Star but never found anything nearly as good. Anyway, a couple of months back I decided to get some new beans to try so I ordered:
Soma Seeds NYC Diesel
Mandala Seeds Hashberry
Resin Seeds LA Ultra
-(and I received Short Stuff's "Auto Assassin" as freebies but I do not have an autoflowering setup so these beans are collecting dust for now).

The reason I want to do a journal is because I am going to be flowering 3 strains I have never grown before so I was hoping everyone here could help me along the way. In return I will show how I grow my Sensi Stars, I think I've got them pretty well dialed in.

Since the Diesel Strain is a 10 week strain and Hashberry is a 9 week strain, I will start flowering them before the other 8 week strains, that way I can hopefully have everything in the flowering room finishing at the same time.

So I am going to be flowering:
2 Sensi Star (clones of known female)
3 NYC Diesel (all from seed)
3 LA Ultra (all from seed)
1 Hashberry (from seed)


-I have taken clones of all the seed plants and they have rooted so it is time to get started and see what we have for females   If I do show any males I can seperate them and collect pollen for future crosses.  I've done it once and had decent results so why not?

OK, the picture shows my tools of the trade.  Starting from left to right on the back row:
View attachment tools 002.JPG


NEEM OIL concentrate (used to eliminate mites and as a preventative)
General Hydroponics (GH) FloraBloom
GH FloraMicro
GH FloraGrow
GH Liquid KoolBloom
Grotek Super Oxy H2O2 (35% hydrogen peroxide)
ph down
ph up
Floralicious Plus
the white bottle with no lable is "Green Light Rooting Hormone" for cloning
the plastic cough syrup thing is what I use to measure
my ph meter
4.0 ph meter adjusting solution
7.0 ph meter adjusting solution

That is everything I use in my grow room.


----------



## SensiStarFan

I am a soil grower so this is the soil I will be using.  The second picture shows the soil contents.
View attachment tools 003.JPG


View attachment tools 008.JPG


----------



## SensiStarFan

The soda can is in the pictures to give it scale.  The string you see hanging off the sensi star pots is dental floss.  It is what I use to tie down branches

Sensi Star
View attachment sensistar1.JPG

Sensi Star
View attachment sensistar2.JPG

LA Ultra
View attachment LA-Ultra1.JPG

LA Ultra
View attachment LA-Ultra2.JPG

NYC-Diesel
View attachment NYC-Diesel1.JPG

NYC-Diesel
View attachment NYC-Diesel2.JPG

Hashberry
View attachment Hashberry.JPG


----------



## niteshft

After uploading the pics, click on the paperclip on the taskbar and click on insert images(I think that's what it says) you'll know when you click it. Your pics will show up in the post instead of links.


----------



## SensiStarFan

thanks niteshft


----------



## niteshft

No problem SSF, always glad to help where I can. I'm too, new to growing to be of much help to most. 
 Nice looking plants by the way.


----------



## SensiStarFan

The plants veg under 6 35 watt CFL's.  That's it.  It isn't much light but by pinching stems and tying down branches I can still keep them bushy.  I also run them 24 hrs, not 18/6.

View attachment veg 001.JPG


----------



## SensiStarFan

So a couple weeks ago my vegging area had the heat go out.  It was out for almost three days and the temps dropped into the 40's (F) at night.  I had some leaf damage that I believe is due to the cold air, and I was curious if you guys would pull the leaves or leave them since the undamaged parts are still green and healthy?  The plant has recovered from the cold snap and all new growth looks fine.
View attachment problems 017.JPG



Also, is it possible that the cold snap my plants went through for a few days could force them to flower even though they are getting 24hrs of light?  All of a sudden today I saw white hairs on one of my LA Ultra's.  What would you do with these plants that are showing sex even though they are supposed to still be in veg?  I was hoping to wait another 2-3 weeks before flowering them, should I just go ahead and put them on 12/12?  Either way I'm excited to know one of my three from seed is female!!!!!
View attachment problems 012.JPG


----------



## niteshft

Keep them in veg if you want to bush up your plants more.


----------



## SensiStarFan

niteshft said:
			
		

> Keep them in veg if you want to bush up your plants more.


 
I'm not really worried about getting them big.  I'm really just trying to see what kind of genetics I get out of these seeds.  The Sensi Star is my med staple so everything else is just for fun.  I have never re-vegged plants once they show sex, could this cause a problem, such as hermies?
EDIT: The reason I wanted to veg them for a couple more weeks is so that everything in my flowering room would finish at the same time for this journal so if I have to start them early it isn't a big deal.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Thanks everyone who helped me out in the other thread I created.  The LA Ultra's will stay in veg.  Today is the first day of flowering for the Diesels.  They went through their first dark period last night.  They are currently being lit by a 600HPS cool tube.  I have another but will wait until I add the other plants to run it.  I have mylar on 3 sides (not the one I took the picture from).  I take the screens out of my windows and put mylar on one side of them.  They are light in weight, rectangular, easy to move, works well for me.  Those are causing the reflections in the picture.  I prefer this to putting mylar all over my walls.    

If anyone has any ideas feel free to jump right in.

NYC Diesel Day #1
View attachment diesel day #1 001.JPG


----------



## bho_expertz

And the mandala hashberry ? Any news from her ? The ladies look great. Nice to change strain once for a while no ?


----------



## SensiStarFan

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> And the mandala hashberry ? Any news from her ? The ladies look great. Nice to change strain once for a while no ?


 
Thanks for dropping by BHO,  I am going to try and have all 4 strains (I only have one Hashberry plant from seed so it may be only 3 strains) finish at the same time.  The NYC Diesel is a 10 week strain, Hashberry 9 weeks, LA Ultra and Sensi Star are 8 week strains.  So the Hashberry will be in veg for one more week.   
The Diesels started today, 2/12
The Hashberry will start 2/19
The LA Ultra and Sensi will start 2/26

Hopefully everything will finish on 4/23


----------



## SensiStarFan

I feed my plants nutes with every watering.  I have a pretty regular feeding schedule that I use for my Sensi Stars so I will be doing the other plants along the same schedule and adjusting it to when the plants show needs/problems.  It is a pretty light nute schedule, roughly 1/2 to 2/3's the amounts GH recomends.

_all amounts described are nutrients per gallon.  Also remember this is mixed for soil, any type of hydro system would require different nute levels.  So this is just what works for me, don't get mad at me if you use this schedule and kill your plants  _
While small my vegging plants:
1ml micro
1ml grow
1ml bloom

Once they have at least 4 nodes and some size:
2ml micro
3ml grow
1ml bloom
2-3 drops floralicious plus

I will keep that ratio while vegging.  

Weeks #1&#2 of flowering:
2.5ml micro
2.5ml grow
2.5ml bloom
2-3 drops floralicious plus

Weeks #3&#4:
2.5ml micro
1.25ml grow
4ml bloom
2-3 drops floralicious plus
1ml Liquid KoolBloom

Week #5:
2.5ml micro
1.25ml grow
4ml bloom
2-3 drops floralicious plus
1ml Liquid KoolBloom 

Weeks #6&#7:
3ml micro
0ml grow
5ml bloom
2-3 drops floralicious plus
2ml Liquid KoolBloom

Week #8:
3ml micro
0ml grow
5ml bloom
2-3 drops floralicious plus
2ml Liquid KoolBloom


Since this is what I use for my 8 week flowering Sensi Stars I figure for my ten week strain I will just do each period described above for 9 days instead of 7.  And obviously my nute feedings are not set in stone.  I'm not a total idiot.  If I see a nute overload I will back off, leaves not green enough I will increase it.  If I do deviate from the feeding schedule though I will note it in the journal.

EDIT:  One thing I played with a little bit in my last grow was continuing to give my flowering plants a little grow nutes in weeks 6 and 7, only leaving it out completely in week 8.  I'm curious when other people that use GH nutes stop using the grow nute.


----------



## trillions of atoms

Looking good man!!!!


----------



## bho_expertz

Nice explanation ... Very well. Thanks.


----------



## SensiStarFan

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Looking good man!!!!


 
Hey TOA!  Thanks for jumpin in!


----------



## trillions of atoms

the hairs you were seeing are probibly just preflowers...another sign other than alternating nodes she is ready to flower. Vegging longer will increase her yeild tho... I think your doing a jam up job!

I run the GH line myself and use the lucas formula- 8ml micro to 16ml bloom per gallon with no burn (ebb and flo) the entire cycle. they use what they need and i toss the rest!  I run it in my aero and dwc as well... I run hydro mostly now and have had great results with it. I throw in some koolbloom mid flower if I want to fatten them up.

I like the promix too! 

Glad you got your ladies on a roll....im excited a room ful of big buds!!!!!!!

Keep them girls NEON!!!


----------



## SensiStarFan

The Sensi Stars got too big to continue vegging them under my 35 watt CLF's so they will veg under a 400 watt HPS until they start flowering on Sat. 2/26.  I don't really have anything else for them to veg under.  I had to start tying down more branches.  Trying to keep that canopy short, flat , and wide 

It's a jungle in there!
View attachment aaaa 001.JPG

View attachment aaaa 008.JPG

View attachment aaaa 010.JPG



-SSF-


----------



## blancolighter

Looks like you treat your Sensi Stars well my man, nice job. I grow em myself and its nice to know there are others out there workin with such a beautiful plant, though she smells something ridiculous...


----------



## SensiStarFan

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> I run the GH line myself and use the lucas formula- 8ml micro to 16ml bloom per gallon with no burn (ebb and flo) the entire cycle.


 
That actually makes perfect sense.  The "drain-to-waste" program (soil) GH recomends versus the "recirculating" (hydroponic) is 1/2 the strength.  So your 8ml micro/16ml bloom per gallon for hydro equates perfectly to my 4ml micro/8ml bloom per gallon for soil. 

At what point do you, (or anyone else reading this that uses GH nutes) stop using the grow nute while flowering?


----------



## SensiStarFan

blancolighter said:
			
		

> Looks like you treat your Sensi Stars well my man, nice job. I grow em myself and its nice to know there are others out there workin with such a beautiful plant, though she smells something ridiculous...


 
Thanks blanco.  Yea the last 4 weeks of flower are pretty stinky.  Trimming it makes it smell like there is a dead skunk somewhere in your room.

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

NYC Diesels are on Day #5 of flowering. No signs of sex.


----------



## MosesPMG

green mojo for the future ladies :hubba:


----------



## SensiStarFan

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> green mojo for the future ladies :hubba:


 
Thanks for dropping in MosesPMG, I will take all the green mojo I can get!

There isn't much to put in a journal in the first few weeks that is fun to look at, so here are a couple shots of my dried Sensi Star from my last harvest.







-SSF-


----------



## MosesPMG

niice! I hope mine turn out half as good as that. its a sativa correct?


----------



## SensiStarFan

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> niice! I hope mine turn out half as good as that. its a sativa correct?


 
Almost pure Indica.  
From Paradise Seeds' Website:
*"Type*: Mostly Indica with a hint of Sativa".

They stay short and bushy like a good little Indica


----------



## MosesPMG

mmm with a name like sensi star - it sounds like a sativa, unless the name is based of the way the leaves look or something

atleast they act the way they should


----------



## SensiStarFan

So my one LA Ultra that has shown female while still in veg is getting huge.  I had to tie her down today.  The last pic shows where I topped her.  The Diesels are at one week in flower, I will get a pic up in a bit.  She is going to take up a ton of space, her fan leaves are huge.
-SSF-







EDIT: sorry, had the wrong pic in there.


----------



## SensiStarFan

So after only 24 hours of being tied down the LA Ultra has responded and is forming a nice flat canopy.





The Sensi Stars are getting angry with me.  The really want to flower but they are going to have to wait until next Saturday, one more week 





Of the 3 NYC Diesels I started a week ago, one has shown female, one has shown male (I destroyed him because he was huge and ugly so I wasn't interested in his pollen), and one I am not sure of yet but it appears female.

The One on the left is the one I am not sure about, the one on the right has shown hairs.








And lastly, today is the first day of flower for my one Hashberry plant.  Keeping fingers crossed it's a girl! 



  So,1 week into the journal and the bad news is we have found a couple males, the good news I now know I have in addition to my Sensi Star female clones at least one female LA Ultra and at least one female Diesel.  So even if the Hashberry turns out to be male I will still get to grow a couple new strains.
-SSF-


----------



## MosesPMG

I guess the good comes with the bad. Cant wait to see the rest!


----------



## SensiStarFan

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> I guess the good comes with the bad. Cant wait to see the rest!


 
Thanks MosesPMG,
  I can't wait to see the rest either.  I'm a sucker for good Indicas which is why I am excited about the LA Ultra.  It is almost pure Indica like the Sensi Star, my longtime favorite.  

-SSF-


----------



## bho_expertz

Have my fingers crossed for yours HashBerry


----------



## SensiStarFan

So of the 3 Diesels I started flowering on 2/12, one showed male and was destroyed, one showed female already, and the third finally showed me some white hairs today on Day #9 of flower.




It was also a beautiful day here today with temps in the 70's so I was able to take my girls out for some natural sunshine.
EDIT:  The pics below are the Sensi Stars.




-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Have my fingers crossed for yours HashBerry


 
Thanks BHO, me too.  I germed 5 seeds and even though they all cracked only one made it.

-SSF-


----------



## MosesPMG

sorry about the turn out mate, maybe that 1 will be the best


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> .....At what point do you, (or anyone else reading this that uses GH nutes) stop using the grow nute while flowering?.....



TOA uses the Lucas formula which uses no grow at all--the Lucas formula uses only GH micro and GH bloom.  You use 1 part micro to 2 parts bloom.  The general GH schedule using all 3 parts (Grow, Micro, and Bloom) is different.  Generally it is 1 part bloom, 2 parts micro and 3 parts grow during veg and just opposite for flowering--1 part grow, 2 parts micro, and 3 parts bloom.  You can mix these to the concentrations that best suits the strain you are growing.


----------



## SensiStarFan

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> TOA uses the Lucas formula which uses no grow at all--the Lucas formula uses only GH micro and GH bloom. You use 1 part micro to 2 parts bloom. The general GH schedule using all 3 parts (Grow, Micro, and Bloom) is different. Generally it is 1 part bloom, 2 parts micro and 3 parts grow during veg and just opposite for flowering--1 part grow, 2 parts micro, and 3 parts bloom. You can mix these to the concentrations that best suits the strain you are growing.


 
Thanks THG, I figured out what TOA was talking about in another thread.  My question was asked very poorly.  Let me re-phrase.

At what point does anyone that is a soil grower and uses the GH-3 part stop using the grow nute in flowering?  GH recomends not using the grow nute late in flower while still using the micro and bloom nutes.  So I was just wondering at what point people cut out the grow nute. I have cut it out after week #5 of flower for an 8 week strain but now I am trying out some longer flowering strains so I am trying to get an idea about when in flower to cut it out in general.  Does it even need to be cut out at all?   

Thanks all,
-SSF-


----------



## Moto-Man

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> So of the 3 Diesels I started flowering on 2/12, one showed male and was destroyed, one showed female already, and the third finally showed me some white hairs today on Day #9 of flower.-SSF-



Really nice looking plants SSF. You're doing a great job, I'd love to see a few pics of your flowering apce w/ cool tubes etc. 

For some reason I saw the SS beans somewhere and was intrigued; then noticed your sig. Seeing how they are your fave, and maybe that of some other folks here as well, I'm close to putting in an order for these.

Cheers,


----------



## SensiStarFan

Moto-Man said:
			
		

> Really nice looking plants SSF. You're doing a great job, I'd love to see a few pics of your flowering apce w/ cool tubes etc.
> 
> For some reason I saw the SS beans somewhere and was intrigued; then noticed your sig. Seeing how they are your fave, and maybe that of some other folks here as well, I'm close to putting in an order for these.
> 
> Cheers,


 
Hey Moto-Man thanks for checking out the grow.  If you do pick up some SS beans, I bet you will be very happy 
I will get a pic of my flowering space up next week but right now I am only running one 600HPS and my exhaust fan until I add the other plants to the flowering room.  Then I will hook up the other 600HPS and eventually the carbon filter down the line when I need it.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Everything hangs on chains from a 10 foot metal pole (EDIT: the pole is 10 feet long, not ten feet off the ground).  I hate those string hangers they sell with the lights.  Chain is easy for me to adjust.





-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

So today is Day #4 of flowering for my one Hashberry plant and when I went to water it today I got some bad news 
I'm going to keep him anyway, seperate him and farm his pollen.




Today is also Day #10 of flower for the Diesels.  While cursing my luck over the Hashberry I couldn't help but notice they are stretching a LOT.  I have raised my light about 12 inches over the last 10 days because of it.  Hopefully this is just because of the onset of flower and slows down.  
(EDIT:  I should have trained them and tied them down like I did my other plants, oh well.)

(The 2-liter Coke bottle is there to give it scale)




-SSF-


----------



## Moto-Man

Thanks for the pics SSF... sorry to see the Hashberry went all male on ya'  However, I do appreciate your attitude, even if I've never saved pollen before, or even let a male develop same. That could be a new - and useful - thread maybe. 

Good luck on the rest of yer grow!

Cheers,


----------



## Moto-Man

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Everything hangs on chains from a 10 foot metal pole (EDIT: the pole is 10 feet long, not ten feet off the ground).  I hate those string hangers they sell with the lights.  Chain is easy for me to adjust.



Wow, this is pretty cool. If you have two 600s to fit in that space, I guess I understand why you have such an awesome fan on the cool-tube. How are temps for you? How far away can you keep the lights? Is this our Hemp Goddess's cool-tube design, which I flagrantly copied?  Yours looks a lil sleeker than mine. I love the 2x4 perch for the fan... good thinking! I am not an engineer though, and my name should be "Chauncey" since "I like to watch"   ... and learn!!  

Thanks for sharing yer pics, SSF.

Cheers,


----------



## SensiStarFan

Moto-Man said:
			
		

> Wow, this is pretty cool. If you have two 600s to fit in that space, I guess I understand why you have such an awesome fan on the cool-tube. How are temps for you? How far away can you keep the lights? Is this our Hemp Goddess's cool-tube design, which I flagrantly copied?  Yours looks a lil sleeker than mine. I love the 2x4 perch for the fan... good thinking! I am not an engineer though, and my name should be "Chauncey" since "I like to watch"  ... and learn!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing yer pics, SSF.
> 
> Cheers,


 
  Hey Moto-Man thanks for checking them out.  For the 10 foot pole I just went to Home Depot and found one there for like $25.  I wasn't in to putting a bunch of holes in my ceiling so this made it easy.  Either end of the pole rests on a shelf so that the pole runs the length of the closet.  The closet is larger but I use about 30 square feet for grow space.  
  The fan is a Vortex brand fan.  I am very happy with it.  I can't remember how much air it moves off the top of my head but it is a 4-inch and last time I looked they only make one 4-inch model.  The fan came with those mounting brackets so that you can mount it wherever you want but again, not a fan of holes in the walls so I just stuck a 2x4 on it to hang it. 
  Temps are great.  Right now I can put my hand on the back of the light.  But once the carbon filter and other light are hooked up it will be pretty warm.  The plants can get as close as 6 inches but I have had light burn in the past so I try to keep them about 12 inches.  
  As far as the cool tube design goes once I got serious and began to learn a little about growing and I realized the importance of air circulation in your grow area it pretty much made the sealed-hood design decision for me.  If I was going to vent my grow area anyway why not vent the lights too and keep the temps down easily?  I went with cool-tubes because I was thinking that when I bought them I might want to try some other growing methods such as a vertical SCROG or something like that.  If I wanted I could remove the reflectors and mount the cool tubes vertically and use the light coming out from all around the tube, something you can't do with other reflectors.  So I felt cool tubes gave you more growing options. Regardless I never tried it, I'm just always more interested in what I'm growing than in how I am growing it.        

 -SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

Diesels Day #11.  I swear they grew another inch over night.  Raised the light another two inches.  I also noticed trichomes starting to form on the leaf tips.  The first picture with the rectangle is regular scale and shows where I took the zoomed in shot for the second pic.
-SSF-
EDIT:  Over the last few days they have started drinking a lot more, going from a half gallon every couple days to just over a half gallon a day.


----------



## SensiStarFan

I can't get over how much these Diesels are stretching.  They have only been flowering for 12 days and I really hope they are almost done stretching like crazy.  The picture on the left is from the first page of this journal and was taken 14 days ago, 2 days before I started flowering them.  The one with the red X on it was the one that went male.  The other pictures were snapped tonight as the HPS went off.









-SSF-


----------



## Gixxerman420

(and I received Short Stuff's "Auto Assassin" as freebies but I do not have an autoflowering setup so these beans are collecting dust for now)

Dude, you can just throw them into your veg chamber and that b#@$%'ll flower in 24/0! Age dependent switch for flowering, light has nothing to do with it... Will do comparable under either blue or red spectrum... As far as I've heard, I just recieved an auto flower freebie myself and will be interested to see what they're all about... You can keep tabs on it here:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54845

 I'll subscribe to yours if you subscribe to mine! LOL!!!
Your girls are gorgeous, ever thought about LST or Topping?


----------



## SensiStarFan

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> (and I received Short Stuff's "Auto Assassin" as freebies but I do not have an autoflowering setup so these beans are collecting dust for now)
> 
> Dude, you can just throw them into your veg chamber and that b#@$%'ll flower in 24/0! Your girls are gorgeous, ever thought about LST or Topping?


 
  Hi Gixxer thanks for checking out the journal. I use my two 600HPS for flowering my regular plants and veg with only some CFL's or a 400HPS if the plants get too big.  I wouldn't be too excited about the chances of growing something great because of the limited light in the veg area, but I might give it a shot. 
  As far as LST and topping go most of the other plants I am growing in this journal are all topped and tied down.  These Diesels were so much smaller two weeks ago when they started I really didn't even consider LST or topping, but now I have to get in there and tie them up.  I will get a couple pics up later once I have everything set up in the flowering area. 

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

It was nice again here today so I was able to put the Diesels outside for some natural light while I set up the flowering area and hooked up the other 600HPS.  I watered them well when I put them outside and 30 minutes later their leaves were straining upwards at 45 degree angles reaching for sunlight 





I also finally got around to tying up the Diesels.  I basically tied them so that one side is flat with all the branches being bent to the side that will face the light.




And tomorrow is the first day of flower for my LA Ultra's and Sensi Star's, so I went ahead and put them in the flowering space today and they are going through their first dark period tonight and starting flower tomorrow.  I have never vegged plants to be this big before.  The Pepsi 2-liter bottle is there to give scale to the size of the plants.




So I am going to have only 5 or 6 plants in this grow total.
2 Diesels from seeds
2 Sensi Star clones
One LA Ultra from seed
One LA Ultra from seed (that still hasn't shown sex)
  The only other thing worth mentioning is that I am still not hooking up my carbon filter as I still do not need it.  Oh, and I tilt my two cooltubes inwards towards each other a bit to better light the area between them.



Have a good weekend everyone!  If anyone has any ideas jump right in.

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

The Hashberry that I thought was male and I seperated from the females is showing a white hair today.  So until I can figure out what is going on it is back in the flowering room with the girls.  

So here are the  2 Sensi Stars, 2 LA Ultras 2 Diesels, and 1 Hasberry under the 600's.


----------



## frankcos

Looking very healthy my friend. Green Mojo to you.


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Ill dig out a pic of my paradise seeds sensi stars 1st grow i ever did and monsters they were did everything wrong i mean everything and still harvested 8oz dry from one of them.
Btw yours look identical and are amazing.
Beautiful smoke and stone too.
That was back in 1999.
Hope ya dont mind me hijacking with my pics sensistarfan  
In pic #5 i had the cola and gave away the popcorn stuff to my mate who got 2oz dry i got 6 of better bud knowing what i know now it wasnt anywhere near done and i fed hydroponic nutes in soil under 1 x 400w hps no air movement fans filters anything.......man those were the dazeeeeeeeee.
T4


----------



## SensiStarFan

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Ill dig out a pic of my paradise seeds sensi stars 1st grow i ever did and monsters they were did everything wrong i mean everything and still harvested 8oz dry from one of them.
> Btw yours look identical and are amazing.
> Beautiful smoke and stone too.
> That was back in 1999.
> Hope ya dont mind me hijacking with my pics sensistarfan
> In pic #5 i had the cola and gave away the popcorn stuff to my mate who got 2oz dry i got 6 of better bud knowing what i know now it wasnt anywhere near done and i fed hydroponic nutes in soil under 1 x 400w hps no air movement fans filters anything.......man those were the dazeeeeeeeee.
> T4


 
Thanks for the mojo Frankcos!!!! I appreciate it and will take all I can get 

T4PB,  Thanks for dropping in and no I don't mind the pics at all your plants look like they finished well.  The two Sensi Stars I am doing right now have been vegging for about 5 months.  They were topped at two weeks (from clones rooting) and I have taken about 30 clones total from them.  By now when I peal back the branches and look at the base it is about as big around as my thumb, and I have really fat thumbs     From the topping and tying down they are still only about 2 feet tall out of the soil but they tend to be very short and dense anyway I find.  By the end of flowering I want these 8 gallon pots to look like I am growing some sort of plant that sprouts green donkey (genitalia) flopping all over the place.


----------



## SensiStarFan

So the nute feeding schedule I set out at the start of my journal that I use for my Sensi Stars seems to be giving them all the nutes they can handle.  I am even seeing a small amount of burn on some of the fan leaf tips.



None of my other plants are showing any signs of nute burn at all though.  And I am thinking I am going to up their nutes a bit to see what they can handle.  For example these are pics of the LA Ultra.




(EDIT: The bottle you see and the rim of the pot is an empty bottle of GH grow nute.)



-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud

Hi SSF, just read the whole journal. Very nice plants and journal.  I will be in the corner watching, thanks!


----------



## SensiStarFan

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi SSF, just read the whole journal. Very nice plants and journal. I will be in the corner watching, thanks!


 
Rosebud commenting on my journal?  It is a good day indeed  .  Thanks for the kind words Rosebud!


----------



## MosesPMG

wow everything looks great man  congrats!


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Hi ssf i always kept CF 16 or EC 1.6 max with star as they are pretty light to medium feeders imho.
T4


----------



## SensiStarFan

Thanks MosesPMG, I'm excited to get flowering!

T4PB, great info thank you!  I am finding they are light feeders as well.  I need to sit down and work out how much I am going to increase nutes for the others.

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

Diesels are @ Day #16.  Getting hairy tops  
-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud

Now it begins...yum.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Not much to report on the plants today.  But I did pick up a new bong 

I retired my old one.  It (Miss Cleo) had served me well for years but it was time for something new.  I need to come with a name for him/her.  This is also my first bong that has a glass on glass slide instead of a rubber seal and I love it.  I looked at a couple of Roar bongs but they were 2 or 3 times the price for the same size and features.  I ended up getting this one for $100.

-SSF-


----------



## MosesPMG

:aok: nice! I just recently purchased my first glass-on-glass water pipe as well.
they are soo much smoother. congrats!


----------



## nova564t

I really dig that ice chamber.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Thanks Moses and nova, I am loving it!

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

The two Diesels are @Day #18.  They were really dry when I checked on them today and I think that is causing the taco shaping of the leaves at the top (pic on far right).  I took these pics before watering, hopefully they perk up.  The 2 LA Ultra's and the two Sensi Stars are @Day #4 of flowering.  
-Have a good day growing everyone!

-SSF


----------



## MosesPMG

looks great Sensi :aok:


----------



## SensiStarFan

So I haven't been keeping up with telling you all about the males.  The one LA Ultra I found to be male while in veg I went ahead and started flowering 14 days ago, a few days after I started the Diesels.  The one Hashberry I started flowering on 2/19 I am almost positive is male so it is in with the LA Ultra.  These two male plants are flowering under 3 25 watt CLF's.  When I went to check them today to see if they needed water I noticed the LA Ultra is starting to drop pollen.  So I snapped some pics of it to add to the journal.  
(EDIT:  I forgot to mention that the males are kept in a closet with no ventilation at all or airflow.  Flowering under three 25 watt cfl's does not make them get hot.  They stretch a ton from so little light but do fine with no air movement and this way pollen isn't blown all over the place.)

  Pretty much what I do is just shake the stem where the flower is dropping pollen and hold a small white piece of paper underneath.  I pulled off the flower that was dropping pollen after I shook the pollen from it to show you guys how much I got from one flower.  In the last pic the round object at the bottom of the pic is my fingernail in the picture just to try and give an idea of how small the pollen grains are.  Once I get about 4 or 5  times this much pollen I will take the piece of paper and dump the pollen into an empty and COMPLETELY DRY prescription medicine bottle and store it in a dry dark place with my seeds.  I have no idea how long it will keep like this and I have only done this once before but the time I collected pollen and stored it this way I was still able to use it to make seeds about 6 months later.

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> looks great Sensi :aok:


 
Thanks Moses


----------



## Rosebud

Very interesting, thanks SSF.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Very interesting, thanks SSF.


 
Thanks Rosebud.  I decided I might as well try to do a little crossing now while the pollen is fresh.  I am going to collect the pollen from the LA Ultra male I have then do a little painting on of pollen on the girls.  I will label each branch/bud area that I paint pollen on with a little tag.  So if all goes right I will be able to cross:
LA Ultra male (x) Sensi Star Female
LA Ultra male (x) Diesel Female

  I will get started on this tomorrow and throw up some pics.  Gotta be careful not to get pollen everywhere so I will do all of the pollen painting outdoors 

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

I snuck into the flowering closet about an hour after the lights went off tonight and snapped a couple shots of the Sensi Stars while they sleep.  They just finished day #6 of flower and are looking sexy   I see heads popping up everywhere getting ready to form colas 


-SSF-


----------



## Cali*Style

Wow Sensi, they are lookin awesome!!   Whole lotta MOJO your way. 

One thing to maybe think about though, especially if you are planning on pollinating with different males...  Any breeze at all will spread pollen like the plague, and it can fly for miles and miles.  

Happy growing!!  Cali


----------



## Rosebud

It is amazing to me who quick they change from veg to flower mode..it is so fast.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Cali*Style said:
			
		

> Wow Sensi, they are lookin awesome!! Whole lotta MOJO your way.
> 
> One thing to maybe think about though, especially if you are planning on pollinating with different males... Any breeze at all will spread pollen like the plague, and it can fly for miles and miles.
> 
> Happy growing!! Cali


 
Hi Cali*Style thanks for checking out the journal.  Yea I have to be careful with the pollen.  I have a very small walled in patio that gets some great sunlight almost year round for 3-4 hours a day and I get my girls out there whenever possible.  I plan on doing the pollen painting out there and letting the girls I paint sit for a few hours.  Then I will take a fan and set it up out there to blow anything extra off of them.  Then I will take a hose and spray down the patio.  I would hate for any stray pollen to not only infect my flowering area but to get loose and pollinate some random person's plants a mile away.  Again thanks for checking out the journal and the tips on the pollen.  I have only tried crossing once so any tips are appreciated.

-SSF-


----------



## Moto-Man

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> I snuck into the flowering closet about an hour after the lights went off tonight and snapped a couple shots of the Sensi Stars while they sleep.  They just finished day #6 of flower and are looking sexy   I see heads popping up everywhere getting ready to form colas
> -SSF-



Very cool stuff, great experimentation, g'luck w/ the pollination too! Plants are looking lovely. I'll post my Larry OG pics soon (still young 'uns now). 

I like yer style, SSF.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Moto-Man said:
			
		

> Very cool stuff, great experimentation, g'luck w/ the pollination too! Plants are looking lovely. I'll post my Larry OG pics soon (still young 'uns now).
> 
> I like yer style, SSF.


 
Thanks Moto-man.  "I like yer style too dude".  Even though I am going to try these crosses I am still looking at seeds on attitude.  I can't seem to ignore the promo starting in a couple hours.

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

So first off the bad news.  There was still one plant in the flowering closet whose sex was still unknown, the 3rd LA Ultra grown from seed.  Today I was able to determine positively that it is a male and it got the chop since I already have another male dropping pollen.  This means the total number of plants for the rest of the journal will be 5   The good news is all 5 of these plants are monsters and filling the smaller 4 foot by 6.5 foot area they are in nicely.

  The first pic is the LA Ultra that showed male and was removed.  The second pic shows the flowering area with the plants rearranged into an X-pattern.  Under each light is a Sensi Star and a NYC Diesel, and the giant LA Ultra is sitting in the middle.     




  I also began an attempt at crossing today.  I was as careful as I could be with the pollen.  I collected pollen from the LA Ultra male shown above in the journal into a little prescription bottle.  I then chopped up the male and trashed him, sealing the bag plus soil and throwing it in the trash.  I then washed the pot the plant had been in and threw the clothes I was wearing when I took the pollen into the wash, took a shower and changed.  Then once I was sure I was clean I went into the flowering area and grabbed one of the Diesel plants that is on day #20.  I took her outside and painted pollen on her with a Q-tip  and labled the bud I painted with some string and tape.  I gave her a good watering, let her sit for an hour, and then brought her back in after blowing off the area of the plant I had painted pollen with a little fan.  The pics hopefully explain what I did.  The last pic is just to show the top of the plant at 20 days.  Once the Sensi Star is another week along I will try doing the same thing to her with the LA Ultra pollen.  








Have a great weekend growing everyone!
   -SSF


----------



## SensiStarFan

Special thanks to Gixxerman, THG, and Hamster Lewis who recommended getting rid of the Hashberry plant.  Even if I do think it is probably a male it would be a bad idea to breed with a plant that has shown anything remotely close to hermie characteristics.  So the Hashberry was eliminated today with extreme prejudice (chopped up and thrown in a trash bag). 

  So far in my journal I have shown how I veg my plants, how I flower my plants, but not how I clone my plants (I did in another thread but want it here as well).  I took some extra clones 15 days ago at the start of flower just to make sure I was going to have at least two surviving plants of all the seed plants I am growing.  And today I get to brag because this is the first time that every single clone I took in the batch survived and threw roots, 13 for 13    Sorry to toot my own horn I'm just excited.  It's been a long long time cloning to get a perfect batch.    

  So I wanted to share how I do my clones because it is a little different from most.  To put it quick and simple:  I take a cutting and immediately put it in a bowl of water with a few drops of H2O2 mixed in.  Then I recut the stem under water and let it sit in the water a minute or two.  In a bucket I will have been soaking my 1-inch rockwool cubes in a 5.8-6.0 ph nutrient solution.  This is just 1ml each of GH grow-micro-bloom, 1 gallon of water, and a few drops of H2O2.  In a clear plastic container I will layer the bottom of the container with 1 inch of soil.  Then one at a time I will take a rockwool cube out of the nutrient solution, squeeze out the excess moisture, and take the tip of a pair of scissors and make the hole a little bigger.  Then I grab a clone and rub the cut end in some Green Light Rooting Hormone powder and stick it into the rockwool until it is snug.  Then I place the clone on top of the dirt in the plastic container and continue the process until I have taken all the clones I want.  I label the front of the container with what strain is in what row, and then I fill the container with more dirt until the top of the rockwool of each cube is covered.  I then take about 1-2 cups of the nutrient solution I soaked the rockwool in and gently pour it over the soil.  I just want to wet the soil, not have any standing water in the bottom of the container.  The entire container is then placed on the top shelf of my vegging closet and a 1 foot floro is placed (I'm guessing about 6-10 inches) above the container.  The container is covered with a clear plastic cover that is larger than the container so air can still flow in and out just a little bit.  After 7 days I will check the soil and the clones to see if more water is needed and if so I just add plain 6.5 ph water (this batch did).  Then after roughly 12 days I will start to see roots showing through the bottom of the clear plastic container.  After about 14-16 days once I am happy with the number of roots I am seeing on the bottom of the container I go ahead and GENTLY dig the clones out.  

  There are a couple reasons I do my clones in dirt this way.  First off, I grow in dirt and not hydro so I don't care if the rockwool is covered in soil.  2nd, when I tried cloning with just clones placed in rockwool under a humidity dome I had problems with green (I guess algae) growing on the tops of the rockwool cubes that were exposed to light.  Having them covered in soil prevents this.  3rd, I have killed many clones sitting in rockwool under a humidity dome from not keeping a close enough eye on how moist the rockwool is.  By having the rockwool submerged in soil I find the rockwool stays more consistent and I do not have to keep nearly as close an eye on the clones.    







-If anyone has any questions or ideas for improvement feel free to jump right in!

-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud

Good job! 13/13 is great. Glad you posted it here too. They look nice.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Good job! 13/13 is great. Glad you posted it here too. They look nice.


 
Thank you for the kind words Rosebud, they are always appreciated.  I snapped some pictures of the one gigantic female LA Ultra I have today.  Today is Day #8 of flower for her.  She looks really healthy so I'm hoping she produces some great smoke.  She is is trained into kind of a 3 foot square and is loving the spot right between the two HPS   

-SSF-


----------



## MosesPMG

huge stalk!! :shocked: wish mine was that big


----------



## SensiStarFan

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> huge stalk!! :shocked: wish mine was that big


 
:rofl: Good one MosesPMG!

I took some shots of the Diesels today. They are on day #23 of flower so this makes them 1/3 of the way through flowering. I am going to have to hook up the carbon filter soon, they are starting to smell.  
One thing bothering me though is that the top of one (pic on far right) has some taco-shaped leaves at the top that aren't going away. The top of the other one (pic in middle) looks amazing and the leaves all look great. They are both in the same soil, fed from the same bucket of nutrients. Oh well, maybe one of them is just not as strong as the other. They were grown from seperate seeds.
-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

I had the girls outside today for some natural sunlight and took some pictures of them after I took them out from under the HPS and before putting them outside.  The HPS always makes everything look orange in the pics.

(The red bucket is a 4 gallon bucket I use for watering, it is just there to give an idea of size)

Sensi Stars on Day #9



LA Ultra on Day #9



NYC Diesels on Day #23





-SSF-


----------



## RABBIT

SSF your girls are true specimins man, totally happy healthy BEASTS...but...I gotta know, where in the heck didjah get the Wild Cherry Pepsi?! Loved that stuff.

Will be swinging through on a regular, peace!


----------



## SensiStarFan

RABBIT said:
			
		

> SSF your girls are true specimins man, totally happy healthy BEASTS...but...I gotta know, where in the heck didjah get the Wild Cherry Pepsi?! Loved that stuff.
> 
> Will be swinging through on a regular, peace!


 
Hi RABBIT, thanks for jumping into the journal!  I feed off of the encouragement, makes me want to treat the girls as well as possible and keep posting pictures   These are by far the biggest plants I have ever grown so I'm excited to see something huge.  I find Cherry Pepsi in 12 packs all day at Food Lion.  I live off that, Sunkist, vodka, and cheap white wine...(not mixed together)  

-SSF-


----------



## RABBIT

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Hi RABBIT, thanks for jumping into the journal! I feed off of the encouragement, makes me want to treat the girls as well as possible and keep posting pictures  These are by far the biggest plants I have ever grown so I'm excited to see something huge. I find Cherry Pepsi in 12 packs all day at Food Lion. I live off that, Sunkist, vodka, and cheap white wine...(not mixed together)
> 
> -SSF-


 
SSF you're giving me flashbacks homie, Food Lion, Piggly Wiggly, Publix, Cherry Pepsi..._can you still get smokes that ain't firesafe_?  

You've got beefy plants, that NYCD looks like she's gonna be a nice producer...how's the bloom stretch on those?


----------



## SensiStarFan

RABBIT said:
			
		

> SSF ...that NYCD looks like she's gonna be a nice producer...how's the bloom stretch on those?


 
  I was really surprised with the bloom stretch.  The two NYCD started flower at about 13" and 18" tall and by day #16 of flower they were both 36" and 38" tall respectively.  They haven't really stretched anymore since then but it was pretty insane early on, almost two feet of vertical growth in just over two weeks.

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

Took some close-up shots of the Diesel's buds coming in today while I had the girls outside for a bit.  I'm getting excited.  These two Diesels are starting to get some stank to them  

-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud

Very Pretty flowers!


----------



## MosesPMG

Its like an explosion of pistols! 
Very niice :aok:


----------



## SensiStarFan

Thanks MosesPMG and Rosebud,
  Next to harvesting this is my favorite part of the grow, when you see the calyxes begin to swell at the base of the pistils.  Looking at them makes my mouth water  

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

I took some photos of the family as the lights went out   The LA Ultra is stretching on me now but the Sensi Stars, true to form, are staying short and dense.  11 days into flower and they still haven't put on any stretch.  Late April can't come fast enough!

All 5 girls (the two Diesels are in the background, The LA Ultra is in the middle and the two on either end are the Sensi Stars)



The two Sensi Stars:




The LA Ultra (which I am having trouble fitting through the door when I take her outside):



And the two NYCD:




-SSF-


----------



## AluminumMonster

SSF, thats a really nice looking garden ya got there. So lush and full. Where do ya get the Sensi star from?


----------



## SensiStarFan

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> SSF, thats a really nice looking garden ya got there. So lush and full. Where do ya get the Sensi star from?


 
Hi AM!
  Sensi Star is made by Paradise Seeds.  I got these a long time ago from "the single seed center" but attitude carries them as well.  Here is a link to the strain on attitude, just replace the xx with tt in the http.

hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/paradise-seeds/paradise-seeds-regular/paradise-seeds-sensi-star/prod_214.html

-SSF-


----------



## Gixxerman420

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Special thanks to Gixxerman, THG, and Hamster Lewis who recommended getting rid of the Hashberry plant.  Even if I do think it is probably a male it would be a bad idea to breed with a plant that has shown anything remotely close to hermie characteristics.  So the Hashberry was eliminated today with extreme prejudice (chopped up and thrown in a trash bag).
> 
> So far in my journal I have shown how I veg my plants, how I flower my plants, but not how I clone my plants (I did in another thread but want it here as well).  I took some extra clones 15 days ago at the start of flower just to make sure I was going to have at least two surviving plants of all the seed plants I am growing.  And today I get to brag because this is the first time that every single clone I took in the batch survived and threw roots, 13 for 13    Sorry to toot my own horn I'm just excited.  It's been a long long time cloning to get a perfect batch.
> 
> So I wanted to share how I do my clones because it is a little different from most.  To put it quick and simple:  I take a cutting and immediately put it in a bowl of water with a few drops of H2O2 mixed in.  Then I recut the stem under water and let it sit in the water a minute or two.  In a bucket I will have been soaking my 1-inch rockwool cubes in a 5.8-6.0 ph nutrient solution.  This is just 1ml each of GH grow-micro-bloom, 1 gallon of water, and a few drops of H2O2.  In a clear plastic container I will layer the bottom of the container with 1 inch of soil.  Then one at a time I will take a rockwool cube out of the nutrient solution, squeeze out the excess moisture, and take the tip of a pair of scissors and make the hole a little bigger.  Then I grab a clone and rub the cut end in some Green Light Rooting Hormone powder and stick it into the rockwool until it is snug.  Then I place the clone on top of the dirt in the plastic container and continue the process until I have taken all the clones I want.  I label the front of the container with what strain is in what row, and then I fill the container with more dirt until the top of the rockwool of each cube is covered.  I then take about 1-2 cups of the nutrient solution I soaked the rockwool in and gently pour it over the soil.  I just want to wet the soil, not have any standing water in the bottom of the container.  The entire container is then placed on the top shelf of my vegging closet and a 1 foot floro is placed (I'm guessing about 6-10 inches) above the container.  The container is covered with a clear plastic cover that is larger than the container so air can still flow in and out just a little bit.  After 7 days I will check the soil and the clones to see if more water is needed and if so I just add plain 6.5 ph water (this batch did).  Then after roughly 12 days I will start to see roots showing through the bottom of the clear plastic container.  After about 14-16 days once I am happy with the number of roots I am seeing on the bottom of the container I go ahead and GENTLY dig the clones out.
> 
> There are a couple reasons I do my clones in dirt this way.  First off, I grow in dirt and not hydro so I don't care if the rockwool is covered in soil.  2nd, when I tried cloning with just clones placed in rockwool under a humidity dome I had problems with green (I guess algae) growing on the tops of the rockwool cubes that were exposed to light.  Having them covered in soil prevents this.  3rd, I have killed many clones sitting in rockwool under a humidity dome from not keeping a close enough eye on how moist the rockwool is.  By having the rockwool submerged in soil I find the rockwool stays more consistent and I do not have to keep nearly as close an eye on the clones.
> View attachment 161519
> View attachment 161520
> View attachment 161521
> View attachment 161522
> View attachment 161523
> 
> 
> -If anyone has any questions or ideas for improvement feel free to jump right in!
> 
> -SSF-


No problem brother, just calling them as I see em! Hit me with some reputation if it meant that much  :cool2: Also, just curious as to what size pots your using there? Are they 5 gal. or 8? looking great either way! I would love to have six that size, how long did you veg for this size in flowering!?


----------



## SensiStarFan

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> No problem brother, just calling them as I see em! Hit me with some reputation if it meant that much  :cool2: Also, just curious as to what size pots your using there? Are they 5 gal. or 8? looking great either way! I would love to have six that size, how long did you veg for this size in flowering!?


 
Thanks for checking out the journal Gixxer and I appreciate all your help,
Yea I'm not good at remembering to pass out rep, I keep forgetting about the rep button.  Will do though.  I need to thank the two others as well.  The 2 NYC Diesels are in round 5 gallon pots.  And the 2 Sensi Stars as well as the LA Ultra are in square 8 gallon pots.  I think they are 8 gallon, it doesn't say on the pot.

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> No problem brother, just calling them as I see em! Hit me with some reputation if it meant that much  :cool2: Also, just curious as to what size pots your using there? Are they 5 gal. or 8? looking great either way! I would love to have six that size, how long did you veg for this size in flowering!?


 
Sorry I missed your last question Gixxer.  The Sensi Stars had been veggin for about 5 months prior to flowering and the LA Ultra for about 2-3 months.  I veg under 25 watt CFL's so I am sure they could have been vegged to even a larger size over that period of time with more light.  I had taken roughly 30 clones over that period from each Sensi Star and about 10 from the LA Ultra.  I did what I could to keep the plants tied down and the stems pinched so when I went to flower them they were still short.  Both of the Sensi Stars and the LA Ultra were topped once after a few weeks into veg. Oh, and I gave both of the Sensi Stars and the LA Ultra a "haircut" on the second day of flower where I cut a bunch of lower undergrowth off that was receiving almost no light anyway.

-SSF-


----------



## Gixxerman420

They're all of relative size right? I was just trying to see how big a pot size I needed to go with to get a plant that size... I hope to place 6 that size into a tent 3x3x6(rough dimensions, actually slightly smaller) does anyone know of any particular advantage to these smart pots other than storage and portability? Thx again SSF!


----------



## SensiStarFan

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> They're all of relative size right? I was just trying to see how big a pot size I needed to go with to get a plant that size... I hope to place 6 that size into a tent 3x3x6(rough dimensions, actually slightly smaller) does anyone know of any particular advantage to these smart pots other than storage and portability? Thx again SSF!


 
Hi Gixxer,
  The LA Ultra that I have right now in my flowering area would fill an entire 3x3 tent by itself.  Right now the 5 plants in the flowering closet are covering a 4x6.5 area, about 26 square feet.  Sorry, but I don't know much about the smart pots, I am still reading about them myself.


-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

Im bored so I thought I would throw up some bud shots of my last Sensi Star harvest (if you click on them and then click again on the photo you can even see trichs on the red hairs).  The LA Ultra is going through some serious bloom stretch but should be winding down as it is almost two weeks into flower.  I will get some pics up tomorrow.

Have a good day/night.. whatever it is where you are everyone!

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

The one LA Ultra is on day #13 of flower and she is going through some stretch.  She is now taking up more than 1/3 of the grow space in the flowering area.  I fed her 1.5 gallons yesterday and today the soil is bone dry again, she is drinking like crazy.  2-liter pepsi bottle is there for scale.




-SSF-


----------



## fruity86

big girl sensi i had an afgan kush like that it just tuck over the tent LOL


----------



## SensiStarFan

The 2 NYCD are on day #27.  The main colas are starting to take shape   I'm getting excited!  The closer the plants get to harvest the less taking care of them feels like work, it becomes fun 

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

fruity86 said:
			
		

> big girl sensi i had an afgan kush like that it just tuck over the tent LOL


 
Thanks for dropping by the journal fruity   Yea this LA Ultra is by far the biggest plant I have ever had.

-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud

How tall is she?


----------



## SensiStarFan

Rosebud said:
			
		

> How tall is she?


 
She is just under 3 feet tall out of the soil, just over 4 feet tall including the pot, but she has a lot of girth. With topping and tying down branches she is 3.5 feet across and 3 feet wide. I did some more tying down of branches this afternoon and she is now in kind of a cube shape.





-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

Ok all I need some help on this one.  The two NYCD girls are 4 weeks into flower (10 week strain).  One of them showed sex a week before the other one even though they were both germinated from seed at the same time.  At the time I started flower both of the plants were about the same size.  Recently I started noticing that the one that showed sex first is starting to develop some downward facing taco-shaped leaves.  The other plant looks fine with no problems.  I had been hoping the leaves were a result of under or overwatering and would go away, sadly they have not.  They are not getting worse or better, just staying the same.  Both of the plants are the same distance from the light, have the same temp, in the same soil, feed from the same bucket, everything is the same.  I would really like to do what I can to rectify the taco-leaves though because the buds are obviously not developing as well on that plant.  

Healthy girl & Healthy Girl's main top:



Taco girl & Taco Girl's main top:




-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

:bump: Any ideas?

-SSF-


----------



## Gixxerman420

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Ok all I need some help on this one.  The two NYCD girls are 4 weeks into flower (10 week strain).  One of them showed sex a week before the other one even though they were both germinated from seed at the same time.  At the time I started flower both of the plants were about the same size.  Recently I started noticing that the one that showed sex first is starting to develop some downward facing taco-shaped leaves.  The other plant looks fine with no problems.  I had been hoping the leaves were a result of under or overwatering and would go away, sadly they have not.  They are not getting worse or better, just staying the same.  Both of the plants are the same distance from the light, have the same temp, in the same soil, feed from the same bucket, everything is the same.  I would really like to do what I can to rectify the taco-leaves though because the buds are obviously not developing as well on that plant.
> 
> Healthy girl & Healthy Girl's main top:
> View attachment 162201
> View attachment 162202
> 
> Taco girl & Taco Girl's main top:
> View attachment 162203
> View attachment 162204
> 
> 
> -SSF-


It kind of looks like overwatering, but could be a slight nitrogen surplus... I'd skip next feeding and see how she acts... Jmo!


----------



## AluminumMonster

SSF, Do you check the runoff when you water? Do you flush out the salts in the soil prior to going 12/12?


----------



## Rosebud

From what I can see, it is only a few leaves affected right?
I think they look good, the other peeps see more then I do.
Good luck Sensi.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Thanks all 3 of you for the advice!
Gixxer, the soil looked dry today but I went ahead and let it be, didn't water today. Tomorrow I will water her with just plain water (the others still get fed).  

AM, yea I checked the runoff every couple weeks and is pretty much always right at 6.0  This plant was repotted (I'm estimating) 14 days before flower but no I did not flush before flower.

Rosebud, yea I may be making a mountain out of a molehill.  Maybe the other plant from seed is just more vigorous.  But if this continues it is going to make it an easy decision which female Diesel I keep clones of.

Thanks again, all 3 of you.

(EDIT:  I had to work a lot today and over the next few days, hopefully I can get home for some pics before the lights go out tomorrow).

-SSF-


----------



## AluminumMonster

SSF, i just wanted to say that i read through your entire journal today and i think it is extremely well put together. That sux about the HB but you ended up with some awesome looking ladies. Thanx for the good read.


----------



## SensiStarFan

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> SSF, i just wanted to say that i read through your entire journal today and i think it is extremely well put together. That sux about the HB but you ended up with some awesome looking ladies. Thanx for the good read.


 
 that's why I did the journal.  I have learned so much from this place that I wanted to at least try and give something back.  There are a lot of people here that know a lot more than I do but if I could get at least one person to take something from my attempt to give back it would make the journal worth it.  Thanks AM.

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

Hi everyone! 

The two NYCD are on day #30 of flower, roughly 40 days to go so almost halfway there.  After almost two feet of vertical growth over the first 16 days of flower they have completely shut down stretching and are bulking up.  

Gixxerman, I didn't water the one diesel with taco leaves yeasterday even though the soil looked dry and the pot was light.  She looks better today and her taco leaves seem to be uncurling, maybe I was overwatering her.  I am going to water her today a little because the soil is dry but I am going to give her just plain H2O in case I was feeding her too much.  

Other than the one plant with taco leaves, I have not seen any other problems and I am happy with the development of the plants so far.  I am never going to grow another LA Ultra this big again though, it is a monster and it takes up a ton of space.  It stretched like the Diesels stretched.  

LA Ultra on Day #16 of flower:

(As usual, the 2-liter soda bottle is there to give scale to the pictures)




The 2 Sensi Stars, unlike the LA Ultra and NYC Diesels, have not stretched nearly as much.  The growth is so dense I bet I could trim them into shapes.  They are also on Day #16 of flower:






And here are the two NYC Diesels at Day #30 of flower:






For those of you that have read the whole journal you know that I am trying to cross an LA Ultra male I had with my Sensi Star girls and one of the NYC Diesels.  I have already done the NYC and when I looked today I notcied seeds starting to grow where I painted on the pollen.  I checked all the buds around the area I painted on the pollen and found no other seeds growing so it appears to have gone perfectly.  




I went ahead and did the same process that I described earlier in my journal to cross the LA Ultra males pollen I had collected with one of the Sensi Star girls I have.  I used the exact same method, painting on pollen with a Q-tip.

-SSF-


----------



## 420_Osborn

Oh yeah!!! Pushing out those seeds now!!! WOOO HOOOOO!!!!!


How short do your Sensi Stars stay?

I'm getting 2 clones of her in a week and I'm pretty sure they stay under 4 feet.


----------



## SensiStarFan

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> Oh yeah!!! Pushing out those seeds now!!! WOOO HOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> 
> How short do your Sensi Stars stay?
> 
> I'm getting 2 clones of her in a week and I'm pretty sure they stay under 4 feet.


 
Thanks for checking out the journal 420_Osborn!! 

I'm not sure how various the pheno expressions are in the SensiStar but mine stay really short.  I find it to be very "Indica" like in growth, very little stretch, and the fan leaves do not get nearly as large as the other strains I have grown.  It is a great indoor strain IMO.   The two I am growing right now started flower at 2 feet tall and will finish under 3 feet, but they were topped.  The last grow I did some that were not topped (submitted pic for BPOTM  ).  I grew those in 3 and 5 gallon pots, started flower at about 16 inches and they finished around 3 feet as well.

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

:holysheep:  :holysheep:  :holysheep:  :holysheep:  :doh: 

So everything was fine in the flowering closet last night when the lights went out, and today I was up before the lights came on.  I wanted to grab something in the closet with the plants but waited until a minute or two before the lights came on.  When I went into the closet this is what I saw.  Somehow the 6" to 4" reducer had come unsealed from the end of one of my two cooltubes.  I'm glad I noticed it before the lights came on, it would have been pretty hot in there pretty fast.  I fixed it up and checked over all the other seals.  I use duct clamps but for some reason this one just failed.




-SSF-


----------



## AluminumMonster

That sux SSF! Hopefully nothing was damaged... Have you considered putting a self tapping sheet metal screw on the top of the duct? I know no one wants to put a hole in their cooltube but it would hold it real good, and it would only be one screw.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Hi AM,
  Thanks for the concern.  I'm prety sure I am going to be ok though.  The grow area was fine last night 20 minutes before the lights went out so there is no way the temps could have gone up much even if it happened right then.

The NYC Diesels are on Day #32.  Trichs are really starting to form even though she still has a LONG way to go and they are looking seeeeeeeeeeeeexy    









-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud

Glad it didn't fall on your plants. Good you caught it. Surprise.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Glad it didn't fall on your plants. Good you caught it. Surprise.


  I know it was very strange, I have never had anything like that happen.  That is one of biggest fears, that I go into the grow area one day and find one of my HPS lights fell and shattered glass everywhere all over my plants, shredding them   That is why I use heavy duty chain to hang everything.  I don't trust those string hangers they sell with the lights.  

-SSF-


----------



## Gixxerman420

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> I know it was very strange, I have never had anything like that happen.  That is one of biggest fears, that I go into the grow area one day and find one of my HPS lights fell and shattered glass everywhere all over my plants, shredding them   That is why I use heavy duty chain to hang everything.  I don't trust those string hangers they sell with the lights.
> 
> -SSF-


I second that Sensi, I think i'll be switching the "cords" on my T5 for chains when it comes in today! Glad none of the girls were hurt!


----------



## SensiStarFan

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> I second that Sensi, I think i'll be switching the "cords" on my T5 for chains when it comes in today! Glad none of the girls were hurt!


 
Thanks Gixxer.  20 feet of good chain is cheaper than the string hangers anyway.  I keep a good pair of plyers handy and can adjust everything I hang in about 10 minutes.

-SSF-


----------



## Gixxerman420

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Thanks Gixxer.  20 feet of good chain is cheaper than the string hangers anyway.  I keep a good pair of plyers handy and can adjust everything I hang in about 10 minutes.
> 
> -SSF-


I only needed 12 feet (2-6' sections)... but yeah, got the T5 and assembly, hanging and resituation only took about thirty minutes. i've got pics in the GJ... It looks a lot brighter and more uniform of a light source; less wattage too! :yay: Decided toscratch the side by side by side comparison grow and will place the other papayas in LST tomorrow! Just love the outcome so far, nice even canopy on the two that are tied down, and it's only been 2 days! I'm excited about this season; I've learned a lot from you and some of the other guys on here... Interested in seeing any differences in the ladies' performance as well! OH!!! And I got the smart pots today too... Did a size check in the tent and will be able to fit them three wide and three deep... leaving one corner open for my fan (one of those tower deals, good for space restriction) I can fit eight in there! hmmm.... eight plants with 2 oz=a lb! I hope I can get 2 off of each of them!I will only have five in the tent for the first run, but clones will be a plenty soon enough! Didn't mean to bombard on your GJ, was just excited and needed to vent! (feels better) thx!!! Those some tasty lookin little nugs you got there BTW!!!


----------



## SensiStarFan

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> Those some tasty lookin little nugs you got there BTW!!!


 
Thanks Gixxer, I have never had a top that showed so many pistils (3rd of the 5 pics above), I'm getting excited!!!!!

-SSF-


----------



## fruity86

hey sensi it looks like some sort of coral LOL that's going to be one big *** bud m8 there is definitely a good amont of calyx's under there just waiting to swell


----------



## SensiStarFan

fruity86 said:
			
		

> hey sensi it looks like some sort of coral LOL that's going to be one big *** bud m8 there is definitely a good amont of calyx's under there just waiting to swell


 
Thanks fruity86, I hope so there are a lot of pistils there. 

I got some more pictures of all 5 plants today, and I'm not seeing anything that bothers me other than I am losing leaves on the bottoms of the Sensi Stars and the LA Ultra. But I don't think there is anything wrong other than these leaves getting no light due to all the growth above. Anyway here are the picture updates.


Sensi Stars are on Day #19, buds are starting to take shape: 









LA Ultra is also on Day #19, lots of stretch so far it better start bulking up:




NYC Diesels are on Day #33, one looks great, the other not so much:






Questions? comments? ideas to make my grow better? PLEASE jump on in  
-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

Well, I germed 5 seeds of Hashberry for this journal and even though all 5 seeds germed only one plant survived and grew and it turned out to be male.  So after being bitter for a while I have now decided to give the rest of the Hashberry beans a shot.  I was going to keep them and try again with them down the road but everyone keeps saying great things about Mandala so I decided to go ahead and try again now.  I put the 5 remaining beans in water last night and today 4 of them have sunk, one is still floating.    

(Yes, I always germ my beans in Waterford Crystal....nothing but the best for the beans   )



-SSF-


----------



## maineharvest

You have some very hairy nuggets my friend!


----------



## SensiStarFan

maineharvest said:
			
		

> You have some very hairy nuggets my friend!


 
Unlike human women, I do prefer my female MJ plants have lots of hairy nuggets :smoke1: :bolt:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SensiStarFan

Today is Day #34 for the NYC Diesel, noticed the first red hairs on the main tip today as I took it outside for some sunshine.  Still has roughly 5 weeks to go though.

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

I forgot to mention, for my Sensi Stars which prefer very little nutes I am still feeding them the nutes I described at the start of the journal for weeks #3&4:
(per gallon)
2.5ml micro
1.25ml grow
4ml bloom
2-3 drops floralicious plus
1ml Liquid KoolBloom

For the NYC Diesels and the LA Ultra I have increased the nutes as they appear to want more.  They are now on:
3.5ml micro
1.75ml grow
6ml bloom
2-3 drops floralicious plus
2ml Liquid KoolBloom

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

Hi all!
  Today marks the halfway point for my journal.  The Diesels have been flowering for 5 weeks and have roughly 5 weeks to go.  The Sensi Stars and the LA Ultra have been flowering for 3 weeks so they also have 5 weeks to go.  The one LA Ultra I have has completely taken over my flowering area.  


Sensi Stars on left and right, LA Ultra in the middle:



LA Ultra alone:



Sensi Stars reaching for the light   :



The 2 NYC Diesels.  One of them seems to be developing a massive (for my grows) top.




Have a good weekend growing everyone!

-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud

WOW, let me reiterate, WOW. What a great space and beautiful plants. These are just lovely.

( see ya over at ozo's, later):rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SensiStarFan

Rosebud said:
			
		

> WOW, let me reiterate, WOW. What a great space and beautiful plants. These are just lovely.
> 
> ( see ya over at ozo's, later):rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


 
Thank you Rose  

-SSF-


----------



## 420_Osborn

I'm watching you two!!! :watchplant: 

Wait, not SSF and Rose, I mean those Sensi Stars...:hubba: 

Just pokin in and BAM!!! Halfway point...pretty good timing on my part if ya ask me!! 

Looks very good over here SSF, I'm quickly becoming a SSF as well...


----------



## SensiStarFan

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> Looks very good over here SSF, I'm quickly becoming a SSF as well...


 
Good luck with the Sensi Stars Osborn!!!!!!!!  I will try and get some pics of the young ones I have up soon.  They are about 3-4 weeks into veg from clones rooting.  I do not keep mothers and just take clones from my vegging plants a week or so before flower.  These two Sensi Stars I am flowering right now are about my 11th set of clones from clones.

-SSF-


----------



## AluminumMonster

Hey bud, hows it going?  The ladies are looking great, very healthy and happy. 11th generation clone huh, i need to learn how to do that. I really like the idea of having garunteed females. Do you grow all summer long SSF?


----------



## SensiStarFan

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Hey bud, hows it going? The ladies are looking great, very healthy and happy. 11th generation clone huh, i need to learn how to do that. I really like the idea of having garunteed females. Do you grow all summer long SSF?


 
  Hey AM, I'm doing great and thanks for the compliment on the ladies.  I grow year round, temps are not a problem for me.  I have my HPS lights on during daylight hours and on really sunny nice days I just switch off the lights and take the plants out onto a little private patio for sunlight.  But even if I don't they are fine in the flowering closet, temps are still good.  
   If you keep mothers the more strains you have the more veg space you need for your moms.  I now take clones off of my vegging plants about two weeks before I want to flower them.  Two weeks later when I go to flower those plants the clones I took should be rooting and if I do not get enough of each strain to make me happy I will take a few extra clones right before starting to flower the vegging plants.  The vegging plants go into flower and the rooted clones take their spot in the veg space, and the cycle repeats   This gives my plants about two months of veg time before flowering, and my flower room can be turned over immediately after each grow and a new crop started. 

-SSF-


----------



## Gixxerman420

Halfway!:shocked:NO WAY! That's awesome broman! I can't wait to see 8 weeks!:hubba:


----------



## SensiStarFan

Just spent some time in the garden today, snapped a few shots.  

The NYC Diesel is on Day #36 of flower.  I put a dime on the top to show the size of the cola top.  





Sensi Stars are on Day #22, the buds are taking shape nicely and the leaves are still looking great, stretching towards the lights 





And also the LA Ultra is on Day #22.  She went through a ton of stretch like the Diesels did but her bud sites are finally starting to come in.  She was just given a good watering so there are a few droopy leaves 




-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> Halfway!:shocked:NO WAY! That's awesome broman! I can't wait to see 8 weeks!:hubba:


 
Me either, it's already a jungle in there  

-SSF-


----------



## Roddy

Great pics, I love it! Wish my camera would take as nice of shots as those! Oh...NICE BUDS, too LMAO...


----------



## SensiStarFan

Roddy said:
			
		

> Great pics, I love it! Wish my camera would take as nice of shots as those! Oh...NICE BUDS, too LMAO...


 
Oh man I love this camera.  When I want to check trichs to see if my plants are done flowering I don't need a magnifying glass or anything, I just take some pics and look at them on the computer.  It's a great camera and pretty inexpensive.  It also records video and sound.  It is a "Canon PowerShot SD200 Digital Elph".  I've had mine for years and love it.  Thanks for dropping by the journal Roddy 

-SSF-


----------



## woodydude

Seeing that LA Ultra made me remember I bought a femmed seed in the Tudes promo. Thinking that will be in my next batch of seeds when everyone has theirs for the group grow.
Looks heavy Sat so I am guessing an 11 week flower? Have you grown it before?


----------



## SensiStarFan

woodydude said:
			
		

> Seeing that LA Ultra made me remember I bought a femmed seed in the Tudes promo. Thinking that will be in my next batch of seeds when everyone has theirs for the group grow.
> Looks heavy Sat so I am guessing an 11 week flower? Have you grown it before?


 
Hi woodydude,
  LA Ultra by Resin Seeds is actually supposed to be a nearly pure Indica, which is why I am pretty surprised by the stretch and size of the fan leaves.  It is definitely growing like a Sativa which sucks because I wanted to try another nearly pure Indica that stayed short and dense like my sensi stars.  There is not much information at the seedbanks about it and today when I tried to go to Resin Seeds' website I was redirected as if their website no longer exists.  I do know it is supposed to flower in 8 weeks, but will not be surprised if it takes longer.  This is the first LA Ultra plant I have ever grown.  Otherwise I would have kept it much shorter in anticipation of all the stretch at the onset of flower.  

Thanks for dropping by the journal!
-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

I'm a picture freak, it's a lot of fun.  



close-ups of NYC Diesels @ Day #37:







LA Ultra @ Day #23:



The two Sensi Stars @ Day #23:





-SSF-


----------



## AluminumMonster

Those ladies are looking good SSF!  You have got to be busy right now, with the new beans just started and these beauties that are about to finish.  Plus any clones ya took.... If you get a super dank pheno from the CC beans are they gunna end up replacing the ssf, or is too good to get rid of?


----------



## SensiStarFan

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Those ladies are looking good SSF! You have got to be busy right now, with the new beans just started and these beauties that are about to finish. Plus any clones ya took.... If you get a super dank pheno from the CC beans are they gunna end up replacing the ssf, or is too good to get rid of?


 
Been 3 days since an update....I have been slacking!
Thanks AM!

I have the 5 plants in the flowering closet, 2 Sensi Stars, 2 NYC Diesels, and one LA Ultra. I have 11 plants in the veg closet, 3 NYC Diesels, 3 LA Ultras, and 5 Sensi Stars. And I am germinating 10 Sour Diesel and 5 more Hashberry so yea it's a lot going on right now. But this flowering right now is flying by. I think I will always keep my Sensi Star that I have. It is just such a great plant. It is forgiving, doesn't need a lot of food, and the way it grows is perfect for indoor growing because it always stays short and dense. Even if I found something better I don't think I could ever force myself to get rid of it because it has been my favorite for a long time. This is my first go-around with the NYC Diesel and the LA Ultra so if I am not happy with the results their clones are being destroyed which would thin out my garden a lot. 

Ok! Picture time, the fun part. I was able to put the girls outside today for some natural light which always makes for better pictures. 

Sensi Stars @ Day #26, (the red 4 gallon bucket is there for scale and the black pots are 8 gallon pots)









LA Ultra @ Day #26:






Give me a few minutes and I will post some pics of the Diesels, I can only put so many pics in a post.  

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

....and here are pictures of the NYC Diesels.

They are @ Day #40 of flower.  And thanks to everyone that helped me out in the other thread.  I am pretty sure at this point these two female plants grown from seed are different phenos.  I was thinking one might just be more vigirous but the buds are forming completely differently.

This is the better looking of the two with the giant ball-top cola.  I am assuming this one will be better but I am saving clones of both until harvest:






And this one with a long thin top which appears to have more bud growth, is actually not nearly as good looking when you look up close:







Also, the bud where I painted LA Ultra pollen on one of my NYC Diesels is busting with seeds (EDIT, this is on the better of the 2 diesels):





AS ALWAYS, anyone with questions or comments or ideas to make my grows better jump right on in, that is the point of the journal after all 
-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

Oh, and I forgot, today, 3/23 makes me one month from my due date.  My plants should be finishing roughly on 4/23.

-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud

Very exciting Sensi.


----------



## nouvellechef

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Oh, and I forgot, today, 3/23 makes me one month from my due date.  My plants should be finishing roughly on 4/23.
> 
> -SSF-



Sometimes it hard to tell who is male/female. Or maybe I dont pay enough attention. Congrats on the baby.


----------



## SensiStarFan

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Sometimes it hard to tell who is male/female. Or maybe I dont pay enough attention. Congrats on the baby.


 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: No NC, I was talking about my plants.  I started flowering the Diesels (10 weeks strain), two weeks before the LA Ultra and Sensi Stars (8 weeks strains) with the hopes of getting everything in my flowering closet to finish at the same time.  4/23 is the rough due date for the plants.  That is funny though, made me laugh 

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Very exciting Sensi.


 
Thanks Rose!  See you at Oz's! Mr. RB doesn't know about us yet does he?

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

Hi all.  No news just more pics 

Full indoor garden shots of the 5 plants:





The Sensi Stars are forming nice buds   They are on Day #27:





And just for fun a closeup of one of the NYC Diesel Buds forming, Day #41:



Questions/comments/ideas? jump right in!

-SSF-


----------



## 420_Osborn

Diesel buds are looking good!!


----------



## SensiStarFan

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> Diesel buds are looking good!!


 
Thanks Osborn!

  I think they look pretty good too!  At least the buds on one of the two are looking good.  It's funny, but I noticed today that the one NYC Diesel that does not look nearly as good has a very fruity smell.  The other one that looks much better has a more "diesel" smell.  

These are some more close up bud shots from the good looking NYC Diesel.  I love doing the close-up shots so I can see the trichs forming 













  (my fat thumbs  )
-SSF-


----------



## 420_Osborn

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SensiStarFan again.



:rofl:


----------



## SensiStarFan

I have that problem with Rosebud all the time.  Thanks Oz!


----------



## SensiStarFan

So today marks 6 weeks of flowering for the NYC Diesels, and 4 weeks of flowering for the Sensi Stars and the LA Ultra so they are halfway today   Everything should be finishing roughly 4 weeks from today.

The two Sensi Stars at Day # 28, the last week there has been a real explosion in bud formation, now they have 4 weeks to fatten up 







The one LA Ultra at Day #28, it has stretched a lot and the bud formation is still very small so the smoke better be a knockout, there is obviously not going to be much yield:




And lastly the 2 different pheno NYC Diesels at Day #42 (one pic of the ugly one and 4 pics of the pretty one  :








Have a great weekend everyone!  As always, questions/comments/criticism/ideas to make my grow better?  Jump right on in!   

-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Sens,
Have you had the NYC diesel before? My clone guy has a cross between that and Train wreck. (did you hear that Ozo?)
Yours are looking better all the time and they started out looking really nice. Love the pics. (you don't have to thank me)

How tall are yours and do they smell like grapefruit? Kinda nosy aren't I?


----------



## 420_Osborn

dont mean to thread jack----Rose, is that the same clone guy that gave you the mites?


----------



## Rosebud

Yes it is, my only guy is spider mite ridden but I always get rid of them before they come in my house. I checked, he doesn't have ANY clones, I was interested in the blueberry too. Shoot. Now that I don't like WW, i need some more genetics. Is there a  dispensary between you and me in Yak?
Ok, really sorry again Sensi. Have you been there?
Sorry Sensi.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey Sens,
> Have you had the NYC diesel before? My clone guy has a cross between that and Train wreck. (did you hear that Ozo?)
> Yours are looking better all the time and they started out looking really nice. Love the pics. (you don't have to thank me)
> 
> How tall are yours and do they smell like grapefruit? Kinda nosy aren't I?


 
wow what a long night.  Had to work until 3:30am 

  No Rosebud this is my first go around with the NYC Diesel.  Let me check out the plant that smells fruity tomorrow and I will let you know.  I will give it a little "scratch-and-sniff"  and try to place the smell.  It is definitely "fruity" but I can't place it yet.  Both of the NYC Diesels are right about 3 feet out of the soil but I probably could have kept them shorter if I had topped and trained them.

  Neither of you need to worry about hijacking my thread, I dont care one bit.  Talk about whatever you wish.

    And Rosebud, you deserve the thanks.  I try to thank everyone that comments in my threads, even if it isn't positive  

-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud

You must be way exhausted. You need to smoke and sleep. then do it again.
I had read the NY could reach really tall. Did you understand it to be mostly sativa?  Oh great now I want everything that you are growing.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Rosebud said:
			
		

> You must be way exhausted. You need to smoke and sleep. then do it again.
> I had read the NY could reach really tall. Did you understand it to be mostly sativa? Oh great now I want everything that you are growing.


 
HA! Well don't want everything just yet. The LA Ultra is lagging way behind. Tons of stretch and small bud growth so far so the buds better explode or the smoke be a knockout or I'm not growing it again. I germinated 5 more Hashberry, 4 have sprouted and are out of the soil. I am definitely going to be keeping the better of the two NYC Diesel phenos as well as the Sensi Star of course. And all ten of the Cali Connection Sour Diesel I germinated sprouted. Plus I have all of the freebies from the attitude giveaway so if the LA Ultra doesn't produce, her clones will be eliminated with extreme prejudice 

I leaned in and gave the buds on both of the NYC Diesels a really close smell and I can't really place the smell. The better one definitely smells like "fuel", kerosene, gasoline, diesel fuel, etc. I can't place it but the best way to describe it would be "fuel". The other NYC Diesel that doesn't look as nice really smells "fruity". I can't really place it and I would not necessarily call it "grapefuit" but it really is a fruity smell.  I am sure the nose of a non-cigarette smoker would be able to give a better description.

-SSF-


----------



## AluminumMonster

The ladies are looking good SSF. I think you need to put the la ultra down,  she looks really leafy. That nycd looks like its pretty dank, especialy the fuel smelling one.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Took a few pics of the girls in the flower room as they sleep. shhhhhh!  don't wake them   The reason the buds look smaller in the middle of the garden is because that is the LA Ultra....still not much bud growth to her.







-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> The ladies are looking good SSF. I think you need to put the la ultra down, she looks really leafy. That nycd looks like its pretty dank, especialy the fuel smelling one.


 
Thanks AM!  Yea the LA Ultra isn't looking too promising, especially compared to the NYC Diesel and Sensi Star.


----------



## AluminumMonster

SSF, i wanted to ask... what size fan are ya using? My wife just agreed to let me upgrade the one 400w to a 600w so i'll be running dual 600's like you. It looks like you reduced the ducting to 4 inch, any problems with temps?


----------



## SensiStarFan

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> SSF, i wanted to ask... what size fan are ya using? My wife just agreed to let me upgrade the one 400w to a 600w so i'll be running dual 600's like you. It looks like you reduced the ducting to 4 inch, any problems with temps?


 
I use a 4-inch Vortex inline fan and love it.  If you look close at the 1st and 3rd pictures in my last post you can barely make out my carbon filter hanging in the background, still not hooked up.  I should probably get it hooked up though, it is starting to get smelly in my place.  My inline is 4 inch and my carbon filter is made for 4 inch ducting so what I did was buy four 6"to4" reducers and hooked them up to the end of each cool tube.  Right now without the carbon filter hooked up I can put my hand on the top of the cooltube.  Once I hook up the carbon filter it gets a little warmer, not enough to burn the plants but hot enough that you can't keep your hand on the cooltube.

-SSF-


----------



## AluminumMonster

Thanks man, i'm using a 6" 424cfm now so i should be good. I just wanted to make sure i would be ok.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Hi all!

The Sensi Stars are @ Day #32.  I made the mistake two days ago of feeding them from a stronger batch of nutes I had mixed for the LA Ultra and today I noticed some nute burn.  It doesn' appear too bad.  Stupid of me though.  The first 3 pics are from the first Sensi Star and the last 2 pics are from the other one, Pepsi can is there to give scale to the pics:







The LA Ultra is starting to show me some love.  I upped her nutes about 10 days ago and am seeing a nice dark green shade to everything.  And the buds are starting to show some growing calyxes.  She is also @ Day #32:





And lastly the 2 NYC Diesels.  They are @ Day #46.  This is the better looking pheno.  I can only post so many pics in one post so give me a minute and I will post the ugly one.






-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

....and here is the ugly one.....





-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud

They look nice, the good and the ugly all look nice. Getting closer Sensi! Keep up the good work.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Rosebud said:
			
		

> They look nice, the good and the ugly all look nice. Getting closer Sensi! Keep up the good work.


 
Thanks Rosebud!  The ugly one doesn't have nearly as much bud growth.  The number of trichs and hairs are obviously lower in number than the better looking plant, but the fruity smell to it is great.

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

I have been working out my next flowering cycle and it is looking like it is going to be a good one.  The 5 plants I have flowering now should be done in about 24 days give or take a few.  Once this cycle is done I will put 3 more NYC Diesel (good pheno clones) into flowering immediately after harvesting this crop.  There are also 5 more Sensi Stars in veg from clone.  If the LA Ultra ends up being good I have 3 clones from her vegging now as well.  All 11 of these plants are pictured here.  The reason the plants on the left in the one pic look yellow is because I ran out of CFL's with the correct K rating and the one bulb on the end puts out more yellowish light.  In addition to these 11 plants I germinated 10 Original Sour Diesel seeds from Cali Connection that have all germed and popped out of the soil.  They are seedlings still but hopefully they will be big enough 3-4 weeks from now that i can take clones and throw them into flower as well to see what I have for females.  And I germinated the last 5 Hashberry seeds I had, 4 of them germed and popped out of the soil so they will go through the same process as the Sour Disels.  So if all goes well I will start my next flowering cycle with 5 strains and 25 plants.




-SSF-


----------



## Gixxerman420

Looking good Sensi, but those CFL's seem a little high? I have no doubt you got it going on though, I've seen the rest of this journal too!:rofl: how tall about are these girls in the first picture?


----------



## SensiStarFan

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> Looking good Sensi, but those CFL's seem a little high? I have no doubt you got it going on though, I've seen the rest of this journal too!:rofl: how tall about are these girls in the first picture?


 
Good eye Gixxer!  I raised them up so I could take these pics without the lights blocking the plants and I forgot to lower them back down.  Thanks for reminding me!!!!!!!!!  All 11 of these plants were topped about 10 days ago and range from 10-14 inches tall.  

-SSF-


----------



## fruity86

looking good sensi


----------



## bullhorn10

Hey Sensi...
Im new to this , and have been following you're beautiful journey .
How do i keep up with this journal ?
Thanks.


----------



## SensiStarFan

fruity86 said:
			
		

> looking good sensi


 
Thanks fruity  

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

bullhorn10 said:
			
		

> Hey Sensi...
> Im new to this , and have been following you're beautiful journey .
> How do i keep up with this journal ?
> Thanks.


 
Hi bullhorn10, welcome to the site and thanks for the compliment.  When you have a thread open, at the top of the thread you will see a button on the right side at the top that says "thread tools".  If you click on that a sub-menu opens.  Click on "subscribe to thread".  Then whenever you log into the site and click on "User CP" (button is on the left at the top of all pages), it will bring up all of the threads you are subscribed to.  This way you don't have to search through the forums for threads you want to keep track of.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Couple overhead shots of the canopy below the two 600 HPS:




Some bud porn of the good NYC Diesel pheno @ Day #47 of flower.  






I also found a way to adjust the light setting on my digital camera.  Through trying the different settings I found that by setting it to "Tungsten" (whatever that means), the pictures look normal and the yellow glow from the HPS lights is gone.  This will make it much easier to take detailed photos without moving the plants out of the closet away from the HPS.  The first pic was taken with the normal camera setting and the second pic is the same spot on the plant with the "Tungsten" setting, and the other pics here were also taken in the flower area with the HPS lights on though you can't tell:






And lastly, I wanted to update the seed growth on the good NYC Diesel pheno.  At the end of three weeks of flower I painted some pollen on her with a Q-tip from an LA Ultra male I had.  The spot where I painted on the pollen is busting with seeds and none of the buds around the seeded bud are showing any signs of seed growth so it seems to have worked well (sorry the last pic is blurry):





-SSF-


----------



## niteshft

Nice shots SSF and great tip, I'll have to take a closer look at my camera. It's a digital SLR so may have that option as well.


----------



## SensiStarFan

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> The Sensi Stars are @ Day #32. I made the mistake two days ago of feeding them from a stronger batch of nutes I had mixed for the LA Ultra and today I noticed some nute burn. It doesn' appear too bad. Stupid of me though.


 
 Thanks niteshift!

So 3 days ago I made the mistake of giving the Sensi Stars a little too much food and I am seeing a little nute burn. It isn't much, just a little here and there. I gave them plain water today, their next feeding. If I am going to be honest with this journal I have to show my mistakes too so here are a couple pics of the mistake I made, buds are still forming nicely though: (EDIT: At least I hope this is the result of a little too much food and not some other unseen issue)





-SSF-


----------



## 420_Osborn

Buds are lookin so good!


----------



## SensiStarFan

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> Buds are lookin so good!


 
"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to 420_Osborn again."

:doh: 

-SSF-​


----------



## bho_expertz

Good looking plants here ... Green mojo !!!


----------



## SensiStarFan

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Good looking plants here ... Green mojo !!!


 
Thanks bho!  I know you are growing out those Mandala strains so here are a couple pics of the 4 Mandala Hashberry I germed.  Small seedling, I know......boring pics.




Not any news on the plants today.  I ordered two new 600HPS bulbs that I plan on using starting my next grow cycle and they came today.  Anyone use "Ultra Sun" HPS bulbs before?


-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Sensi, how long did it take your seeds to pop?
They look good.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey Sensi, how long did it take your seeds to pop?
> They look good.


 
Hola chica, como estas?  
  Anyway....


, and the pic of them in the previous post was taken today.  These were my last 5 Hashberry seeds and 4 germed.  I also germinated 10 "Original Sour Diesel" from Cali Connection and they all germinated in 30 hours and are as big as these Hashberry in half the time.  I am posting those in the Cali Connection Growers thread.

-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks, i didn't know when to expect mine to pop. I see you did not follow Mandalas instruction, you rebel.  That is great 4 out of 5 germed. Are they straight seeds, no auto or fem or anything?
Did you get my pm?


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Jeez...how much room do you have?  I keep telling my wife we need to upgrade so I can grow more.  That may be why we don't. 

I wanna see that hash berry!


----------



## 420_Osborn

Rose I've never follow breeders advice on germ'ing seeds...They say just put it in soil right? No pre-treating?

I like to crack the seed in a shot glass and wait for a taproot before I sow in soil...Never failed me yet.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Hi Rose,
  The seeds are regular seeds.  I germed 5 of the 10 Hashberry I got at the start of this journal.  4 of the 5 germed but only one survived past germination and grew and it turned out to be male.  So I went ahead and threw the last 5 in a glass and again 4 germed.  This time all 4 that germed have grown into seedling so hopefully I have better luck this time.  I got back to your pm a few minutes ago 

TKR,
  LOL, it's not a lot of room.  I have 5 plants in flowering under the 2 600HPS and I can use as much as 35 square feet (7x5) if needed.  I have 11 plants (3 strains) vegging that are all in 2 gallon pots and then I have another 14 seedlings (2 strains) in 16 ounce cups.  The veg area has 25 plants (5 strains) in it but the plants are still small, the entire veg space is only taking up about 15 square feet.  So all together I have 30 plants total in 50 square feet of space.  

Osborn,
  Glad to see your Sensi Stars in your journal.  A few months from now we can be comparing smoke report notes 

-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud

I have some hashberry to start too.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I have some hashberry to start too.


 
NICE, I love seeing other members here growing the same strains, makes me feel less alone in my adventure.

Here is some more bud porn of the good NYC Diesel pheno @ Day #48 of flower. I can't believe it still has roughly 3 weeks to go!!!!  This "Tungsten" light setting on my digital camera is great.  You would never know these pics were taken with the plants right under the HPS lights, no orange glow 












-SSF-


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

I'm limited to the closet in one tent at the moment. My wife is wanting her closet back soon so I'm having to go back to the garage...which is where my plans started before I talked her into letting me use the closet. I have convince her to let me crack another seed while I finish flower so I'll have a plant ready when the tent is clear. I am building something right now that will allow me one mother and the possibility of harvesting every 4 or 5 weeks, depending on strain. And I'll be growing out a couple at a time to take cuttings to keep in the fridge for the upcoming rounds. 

Anyway, sorry for the highjack. Headband makes me talkative. 

You're kicking it bro. Plants look amazing.


----------



## bho_expertz

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Thanks bho! I know you are growing out those Mandala strains so here are a couple pics of the 4 Mandala Hashberry I germed. Small seedling, I know......boring pics.
> -SSF-


 
I also bought some hashberry but that will be another grow . I think i will get between 15 and 19 seedlings ( still waiting for some to pop ) between Ganesh, Sadhu, 8 Miles High and Safari. Glad i made the space upgrade :doh: .

Keep up the good work


----------



## Rosebud

I think I need to know about tungsten light. Those are great pictures. I think i need a new camera.
I can't remember if you have grown the NYC before. Does it take ten weeks? They look fabulous.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I think I need to know about tungsten light. Those are great pictures. I think i need a new camera.
> I can't remember if you have grown the NYC before. Does it take ten weeks? They look fabulous.


 
Yea I'm not sure about the camera.  I realized I could adjust the light setting on my digital camera and I tried all of the different modes.  For some reason this mode, "Tungsten", eliminated all of the orange glow from the HPS lights.  It was the only one of like 8 different light settings that did this.  

  No I have never grown the NYC Diesel.  This is my first go-around but it looks like the better of the NYC Diesel phenos might finish before 10 full weeks, I will have to wait and see what the trichs do.


Have a great weekend growing everyone!
-SSF-


----------



## Roddy

Great pics and nice looking plants, SSF!! When I get my camera fixed, I'll check and see if she has that setting!


----------



## SensiStarFan

Hi all!
  -Thanks Roddy!
  I was able to get the girls outside today for a few hours of natural sunlight for the first time in over a week today, the weather has been crappy.  They are supposed to be finishing on roughly 4/23 so I have about 3 weeks to go.

NYC Diesel (better of the two phenos) @ Day #50 of flower:








One of the 2 Sensi Stars @ Day #36 of flower  (They have really formed themselves into very nice round stocky bushes.  I can see a lot more trich production on the sugar leaves of the Sensi Stars than the NYC Diesel):





The LA Ultra is still developing very slowly and there isn't much to show on the pics, the ugly diesel pheno is still ugly, and the other Sensi Star looks the same as the one I took pics of.  

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

Roddy said:
			
		

> Great pics and nice looking plants, SSF!! When I get my camera fixed, I'll check and see if she has that setting!


 
If anyone is interested the camera I use is a "_Canon Powershot SD200 3.2MP Digital Elph Camera with 3x Optical Zoom"._ This thing rocks!
 hXXp://www.amazon.com/Canon-Powershot-SD200-Digital-Optical/dp/B00064O1P0


-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

Hi all,
  Here are the Sensi Stars @ Day #37 of flower.  Each of these two giant bushes in the 8 gallon pots are drinking two gallons of water/nutes every two days:    







  The ugly NYC Diesel pheno @ Day #51 of flower, there is still very very little trich production:



  The giant behemoth LA Ultra that I have going.  This thing is on my naughty list.  It has very little bud growth and is extremely leafy though I am seeing a decent amount of trich production around the forming buds.  It is covering over 9 square feet and I can tell the yield is going to be tiny so as I said before, the smoke better be a knockout or I am not growing it again.  It is @ Day #37 of flower:





  And lastly the good looking NYC Diesel pheno @ Day #51 of flower.  She is starting to make my mouth water when I look at her   :






-As always questions/comments/ideas jump right in!


-SSF-


----------



## bho_expertz

8 gallon pot ? That is 30 liters ... Jesus ... How much do you veg those ladies and what is the yield expect by single plant ?

They look just great SSF.


----------



## SensiStarFan

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> 8 gallon pot ? That is 30 liters ... Jesus ... How much do you veg those ladies and what is the yield expect by single plant ?
> 
> They look just great SSF.


 
Hi bho, thanks for the kind words for the girls  These 2 Sensi Stars and the LA Ultra are all 3 in 8 gallon pots and by far are the biggest plants I have ever grown so I am not sure what the yield is going to do. This is the first time I have ever used the 8 gallon pots for flowering, in the past I have used 2,3, and 5 gallon round pots. I saw these rectangular 8 gallon pots a few months back at a garden center and bought a few to try out. 
My flowering area is seperate from my vegging area. I keep no mothers. Two weeks before I want to flower my vegging plants I take clones from them. Two weeks later when the clones root if I am happy with the number of surviving clones I have I go ahead and flower the plants in veg. The rooted clones take the vegging plants space in the veg area and will veg for roughly two months until the cycle in the flower area is complete. The vegging plants then go right into the flowering area and the cycle repeats. This way I get 2 full months of veg for all of my plants from clone before I flower them and the flower area is turned over right after each harvest and a new crop starts flowering. These two Sensi Stars grew so huge because the last two weeks of veg I repotted them in the 8 gallon pots and put them under a 400 HPS 24 hours a day instead of my normal CFL's to finish vegging.  They bulked up a ton in those last two weeks of veg. 
   I was getting around 3 ounces a plant from the Sensi Stars I grew in the past in 5 gallon pots.  But these in the 8 gallon pots were topped, trained, and vegged to a much larger size before flower so I am sure the yield per plant will be much more for these two.

-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud

They do look really nice, Sensi.
I get about the same from 5 gallon pots. But, when I take them out after harvest, the roots don't go all the way to the bottom so I hadn't thought I needed bigger...hm, always something to consider.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Rosebud said:
			
		

> They do look really nice, Sensi.
> I get about the same from 5 gallon pots. But, when I take them out after harvest, the roots don't go all the way to the bottom so I hadn't thought I needed bigger...hm, always something to consider.


 
Oh well if your roots aren't even reaching the base of the pots I would think you do not need bigger ones. This LA Ultra and the two Sensi Stars had their roots hit the bottoms of the 5 gallon pots they were in while they were still in veg! The two Sensi Stars were transplanted to 8 gallon pots around 2 weeks before flowering. I had been planning on flowering the LA Ultra in a 5 gallon pot but noticed it was really big for it's pot with a week still to go in veg so I transplanted it as well. This was all done on 2/20. The LA Ultra has more than tripled in size since then so I am sure the roots are all wrapped around the base of the 8 gallon pot as well. The reason the plant looks odd in the last pic is because it is tied down with dental floss and you can't really see it in the pic. 







I'm off to work, have a good night everyone!
-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud

I guess you did have some roots there! Wow. I will check my last two harvested pots and see. I use the smart pots so maybe that is why. 
Have a good night at work.


----------



## bho_expertz

Thanks SSF for the explaination . As said they look good


----------



## 420_Osborn

Rose we can compare roots at the bottom of smart pots after my Sensi Star run...


----------



## SensiStarFan

So once I got down to the last 3 weeks of flower I started backing off the grow nutes while continuing to use the bloom and micro nutes of the GH 3 part (also floralicious plus and liquid koolbloom).  I think I should have waited longer to start backing off the grow nutes because today I started noticing yellowing leaves on all the plants.  I am not sure if my backing off the grow nutes caused this, but I started backing off about 4 days ago so I am assuming this is the most likely cause.  I'm going to go ahead and up the grow nutes today when I feed them, hopefully some green returns to the fan leaves that are starting to show yellow.  

    This is the one part of the GH feeding regimen that I do not understand.  I don't know when I am supposed to stop using the grow nute in flower.  According to GH's nute chart once the plants hit "late bloom" the grow nute is completely cut out, but I am unsure when this "late bloom" period actually begins.        

NYC Diesel (better of the two phenos) @ Day #53 of flower, the yellowing leaves are obvious.  One of the cool things I am noticing about this plant is that it's buds don't grow to points.  The top of the bud on all of the bud sites is flat:








The Sensi Stars @ Day #39 of flower:  My focus has now gone from tying down branches and keeping a flat wide canopy to keeping the overweighted branches upright.  You can see in the first picture here where this one had a very large branch blow down in a slight breeze.  It didn't break, but I need to go ahead and get it tied up.  These Sensi Stars even though they are much bigger than the ones I have grown in the past are growing pretty much the exact same way they always do.  They are short thick fat girls with a lot of junk in the trunk  






The ugly NYC Diesel pheno with very little trich formation also @ Day #53 of flower.  The "fruity" smell off this plant at this point is overpowering.  It is overpowering the smell of the 4 other plants in the flower area.  I moved the plant around and one of the buds brushed my shirt sleeve.  An hour later I could still sniff that spot on my shirt and smell that fruity smell.  It may not be forming a lot of trichs but at least the main cola is 12" tall 




And lastly the gangly LA Ultra that is not really producing.  I am convincing myself to wait until it's done before throwing out it's clones, but the yield is going to be so poor I just don't see how I can continue growing it......she is @ Day #39 of flower: 





As always, feel free to jump right in with ?'s/comments/ideas/pretty much anything at all 

-SSF-


----------



## Roddy

The nute study on FF might give you an idea of what to do there, SSF, I think the jman mentioned something about this!


----------



## SensiStarFan

Roddy said:
			
		

> The nute study on FF might give you an idea of what to do there, SSF, I think the jman mentioned something about this!


 
Thanks Roddy I just found the thread and will check it out.

-SSF-


----------



## Roddy

Sorry about that, I coulda been nice and posted the link! I blame it on a :stoned: moment!


----------



## smiley13

When you say the sensi star is the best plant you've grown, what others have you tried? 

All the plants look great


----------



## SensiStarFan

smiley13 said:
			
		

> When you say the sensi star is the best plant you've grown, what others have you tried?
> 
> All the plants look great


Welcome to the forum! That is a fair question and one I have no problem being honest about. I have only grown a handful of different strains. I have never grown autos or feminized seeds so my experience with variety is very limited. I like the Sensi Star not because it is the best smoke on the planet, not because it is the highest yielding strain, not because it is the easiest strain to grow, but because when you take into account all of the above it is one of the best in my opinion. I could grow a strain that is 10 on quality and a 2 on yield. I could grow a strain that is 10 on yield and 2 on quality, etc etc etc.....The reason I like the Sensi Star is because of everything about it combined. Relatively easy to grow, high yield and good smoke. In other words I would rate it an 8-8-8 on all three. But as I said I have only grown a handful of strains. I have been growing Sensi Star for a few years so I have learned how to dial it in but who knows. Maybe a year from now I will have found strains that are much better than the Sensi Star and it ends up getting kicked to the curb.  The best thing about strain selection is that no one can tell you that you are wrong.  You like what you like and to each his own.  

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

DEAR LORD!  

  I had a couple repairmen in my home today fixing something and they were here for about 6 hours.  My plants were supposed to be flowering under the lights while the guys were here but right before they came I shut the lights, fans, and everything down and closed up the closet (and I placed a few strategic air freshners around the house).  When they left I opened the closet door to turn everything back on and I was hit in the face with a smell that would make you sick (unless you know how good weed smells, in that case it might make your mouth water like mine).  I opened the closet door and was hit in the face with a smell that can only be described as a dead skunk rolled in pine needles and rotting fruit.  Amazing and sickening at the same time.  If I smelled what I smelled and didn't know it was coming from the sexy ladies in the closet I would be gagging and wondering what had died in my closet 
-SSF-


----------



## 420_Osborn

:rofl: Good thing that smell didnt escape!!!


----------



## SensiStarFan

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> :rofl: Good thing that smell didnt escape!!!


 
Oh man I was all over it   I had every door and window in the house open.  I walked around the entire house smoking a cigarette just to get the tobacco smell everywhere before they arrived.  The funny thing is by the time the repairmen left I was pretty sure they partake as well by their converstaion, though I would not ever say anything to someone in my house about the fact I have growing plants less than 30 feet from them.     I think the reason the smell was so overpowering when I opened the door back up was because there was zero air movement with everything shut up and then when I opened the door it all came rushing out right in my face.  Since the start of flower my inline fan and other fans had never once been shut down.  The smell built up FAST.

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

I just realized there is no bud porn on this page of the journal, I'm sorry.  
Here it is  

Sensi Stars @ Day #40 of flower, 16-18 days to go:









Here is the good NYC Diesel pheno.  In case you have a good eye and can see my thumbnail and you are wondering why it looks purple near the cuticle, it is because I slammed it in a car door two days ago.  I ended up looking like Chevy Chase in Caddyshack after he slams his fingers in Rodney Dangerfield's car door and he stomps around screaming, "NO!  I DID NOT DO THAT.....I DID NOT DO THAT!"


----------



## Gixxerman420

Looking delicious as usual Sensi! Hit me up if you run out of room and need someone to take one of those monster buds off your hands! 

Edit: Had to add... DAMN IT MAN!!! Wish I had some nuggets instead of this street bag o' schwagg... It's not that bad, and actually has a pretty nice "grinny" buzz, but it's nothing like a good strong indica homegrown for pain!


----------



## SensiStarFan

Thanks Gixxer, the girls should be roughly two weeks from harvest tomorrow.  I have to work a double tomorrow but will try and get some pics up.  Hope everyone has some fun plans for the weekend!


-SSF-


----------



## AluminumMonster

SSF,  you really have the SS's dialed in bro. After your discription a couple posts back, I'm really considering ordering some of these beans and making them a permanent member of my house hold. Awesome job man, i cant wait for the harvest pics.


----------



## SensiStarFan

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> SSF, you really have the SS's dialed in bro. After your discription a couple posts back, I'm really considering ordering some of these beans and making them a permanent member of my house hold. Awesome job man, i cant wait for the harvest pics.


 
Thanks AM!  I love it, and I encourage everyone to try it.  But I think different people like different things so I am not bothered when someone says they do not like it.  People have different tastes.  Some people prefer white wine, and some people prefer that crap called red wine, I can't help it if they have no taste    just kidding, but you get my point  
-SSF-


----------



## fruity86

hey sensi everything look's good m8 go one ? your last pic look's like it has a seed in it has it or is it my eye's it look's very out of place 
peace fruity


----------



## Gixxerman420

fruity86 said:
			
		

> hey sensi everything look's good m8 go one ? your last pic look's like it has a seed in it has it or is it my eye's it look's very out of place
> peace fruity


Good eye dude, but I think it's a nanner!!! Sense, are you getting this, are there nanners in your garden bro?


----------



## AluminumMonster

I talked to the Mrs. about a bean order and she agreed to let me get a pack of the SS's and a pack of rocksters cheese!  The fall grow is gunna be a good one, i can just feel it!


----------



## SensiStarFan

Good eye fruity86 and Gixxer.  I don't think it is a male flower or a seed though.  I'm pretty sure it is just a new calyx that has come up late, probably from the fluctuating grow nutes that I messed up a little bit.  It has fresh pistils shooting out of it and since it is new no trichs have grown on it yet and it stands out from the rest of the calyxes.  

  I did paint some pollen on one of the buds of this same plant, but that was weeks ago and the seeds are all busting out at this point.  There are no seeds growing anywhere on this plant that I can see other than on this one other bud I painted with a Q-tip:  



Here are some more shots of what I am pretty sure is a late showing calyx that does look a lot like a male preflower:


----------



## Rosebud

stay tuned....


----------



## SensiStarFan

Ok we are down to the home stretch, roughly two weeks to go!  

Here is the less attractive NYC Diesel pheno.  It has come to look a lot better then it did a couple weeks ago but I still do not see nearly the same trichome production as on the better NYC Diesel pheno, today is Day # 56 of flower:








And here is the better looking NYC Diesel pheno with much more dense, sugar coated buds @ Day 56 of flower:








Give me a few minutes and I will get the rest of the pics up, I can only do 12 in one post.

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

Here are the Sensi Stars @ Day #42 of flower.  Other than the little burn they got a while back from being fed too much they haven't been giving me any problems:







And I saved the worst for last.  The LA Ultra with supposedly two weeks to go but is looking like it will need a lot more time.  I am very unhappy with this strain but to be fair this is the only female seed I had so perhaps I just got a bad pheno  Anyway here she is @ Day #42 of flower:  







Have a great weekend everybody!

As always, questions/comments/ideas/criticisms, jump right in 
-SSF-


----------



## bho_expertz

It make me feel sad and sick seeing all this nice shoots of bud porn ... My weed is ended and a long road in the way for me until more :doh: .


----------



## 420_Osborn

Looks like a male preflower to me...But time will tell!


----------



## Gixxerman420

I'm with osbourne, I think it's a nanner bro! That first NYC diesel looks a little fox-tailish... What up with that! YUCK!!! At least you gotta better pheno, take clones I hope!?


----------



## SensiStarFan

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> I'm with osbourne, I think it's a nanner bro! That first NYC diesel looks a little fox-tailish... What up with that! YUCK!!! At least you gotta better pheno, take clones I hope!?


 
Yea I have 3 clones of the good diesel pheno in veg, they are all about 12-14 inches tall.  The ugly diesel I am chalking up to a bad pheno.  Brilliant parents can produce (to put it nicely) "less than brilliant" children so I guess seeds are no different. The way I see it there are 4 possibilities here.

#1 This is a late showing female flower/calyx.

#2 It is a male flower on a genetically hermie plant and I will curse it's existence until it begs for death

#3 3 days ago when the repairmen showed up in my house the light schedule was messed up. It was going normal 12/12 for over 7 weeks then after 12 hours of darkness one night it then went (because of repairmen): 3 hours light, 6 hours darkness, 3 hours light, then 12 hours of darkness again. The next day the repairmen were back for a few hours again and the lights were out. To put it more simply, I had two days in a row where the lights were shut off for a few hours or more in the middle of the "day" for the plants. I doubt I am seeing male flowers 3 days after light stress, but I have to admit that hermie is a possibility.

#4 I screwed up the grow nutes where I took away the grow nute for one feeding thinking it was time to stop using it, and then put the grow nute back in next feeding and this is casuing the abnormal growth.

Time will tell  Even if it is a male nanner I only see one and the plants are less than two weeks from harvest. This NYC Diesel could be even closer I am seeing cloudy trichs. So harvest is soon, doubtful there is any chance of pollination and seeding if they are male flowers. 


I do appreciate all the help though! This is why I wanted to do the journal (mentioned in first post)!!!! I know what I am doing with the Sensi Stars but since I grew only them for the last couple years trying to learn a new strain now is like trying to learn a foreign language.

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

Well you guys were right, it was the start of nanners coming in 
http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55715

-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud

I am really sorry Sensi. Where was that from originally?
I guess the good news is you have other plants. still sucks.


----------



## 420_Osborn

It was probably from the light schedule mishap...

I hope its not genetic!


----------



## SensiStarFan

Hi all,
  Between my two jobs I have had to work 63 hours in the last 4 days.  I am sorry I have not put up any pictures, I will try to get some up tomorrow.  The NYC Diesel that showed nanners is hanging and drying.  The other 4 plants are still going strong though. Between work and the half hour a night I allow myself the pleasure of smoking a bong load and watching tv I have been doing nothing other than sleeping.

-SSF-


----------



## bho_expertz

Work ... what you make to us ...


----------



## Roddy

I hope it calms for you soon and you can relax a bit, my friend!! No worries on pics, you'll load them when you can!! Here, :48: take a break!!!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

I hear ya about being worked to the bone. I don't see the weekend getting any slower. Take time to relax SSF.


----------



## SensiStarFan

So the NYC Diesel that showed nanners has finished drying.  Unlike most people here I hang my plants to dry without trimming any leaves.  Here are a couple pics of the NYC Diesel plant after it dried and I am about to trim.  The first pic is the plant on top of a flattened shoe box.  I cut 4 of the larger branches off and hung them seperately, this is the rest of the plant with a closeup of the cola.  Please excuse me, I need to spend the next hour or two trimming   Too bad this plant/bud was premature, it would have looked a lot better.  With all honesty, these pics/buds look like a pile of poo next to what the Sensi Stars look like when done.  





-SSF-


----------



## MosesPMG

congrats mate! cant wait for the weight/smoke report


----------



## SensiStarFan

Wow, the NYC Diesel has an amazing taste.  The other female NYC Diesel I have that was grown from seed is a different pheno and has not shown nanners so she is still flowering.  She does not look nearly as nice as this pheno that showed nanners and just finished drying.  This plant while growing had a typical "diesel" smell, like gasoline/fuel.  The description from the seedbank said the plants smell like grapefruit.  I was never able to smell grapefruit though I did catch hints of what I would describe as a "fruity" smell.  
  But, I just smoked the first bowl of this bud now that it has dried and as soon as I hit it I said to myself, "Wow that tastes just like grapefruit".  So I never really noticed a grapefruit smell but the taste was a definite combination of "diesel" and "grapefruit".  Even though it was cut roughly 10 days early (Day #60 of 70) it is still packing a good head buzz.

  The one bud on the plant where I painted on pollen with a Q-tip to try a cross produced about 30 seeds.  Even though the plant was harvested 10 days early the seeds still look mature and viable.  Time will tell if they actually germ.    




-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

Here are a couple close-ups of the non-seeded buds from the NYC Diesel.  Not bad considering she is 10 days premature.  






-SSF-


----------



## bho_expertz

Looks so good ... And those seeds ... Well done !!!


----------



## Roddy

CONGRATS, my friend, hope the seeds are viable!


----------



## SensiStarFan

thanks Roddy and BHO!
  I have 5 days until the rest of the plants are harvested.  I will try to get more pics up soon.

-SSF-


----------



## fruity86

hey sensi looking good man are you going to use the seeds b/c they have hermi genetic in them i know you pollenated with good male pollen LOL 
but you pollenated a hermi, some seed's will hermi some might not


----------



## maineharvest

:yeahthat:


----------



## AluminumMonster

That sux about the hermy SSF. But it looks like some good smoke... plus i love any grapefruit flavored weed.


----------



## SensiStarFan

fruity86 said:
			
		

> hey sensi looking good man are you going to use the seeds b/c they have hermi genetic in them i know you pollenated with good male pollen LOL
> but you pollenated a hermi, some seed's will hermi some might not


 
Well that is something I am unsure about actually.  I painted pollen on this female plant 3 weeks into flower.  The plant started throwing nanners after 8 weeks.  If it was stress and my mistakes that made the nanners show up would the seeds still be ok?  In other words if the seeds were made from a true male's pollen and this plant is a true female but is only showing nanners now because I had to mess with the light schedule, would the seeds be ok?

Regardless I would not be germinating the beans anytime soon.  I am growing out some Original Sour Diesel and some Hashberry right now and I also have all of the freebie seeds I got with attitude's promo.    

-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

So the NYC Diesel that showed nanners has dried and I just finishing chopping her up.  Sorry a couple of the pics are a little blurry.

Here is one of the nanners that showed up:




Harvest porn:








-SSF-


----------



## MosesPMG

:woohoo: congrats mate! cant wait for a smoke report 

EDIT I just realized you already gave a smoke report earlier, therefore to not sound like a complete idiot, has it changed it all? :aok: thanks mate


----------



## SensiStarFan

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> :woohoo: congrats mate! cant wait for a smoke report
> 
> EDIT I just realized you already gave a smoke report earlier, therefore to not sound like a complete idiot, has it changed it all? :aok: thanks mate


 
The taste is the same but now that the buds have dried they are very dense and rock hard compared to other buds I smoke.  This might be a result of the plant not being able to go full term in flower before harvest.  Smoke is still good though.  All head high as expected. 

-SSF-


----------



## MosesPMG

wow thats interesting. Did you happen to weigh the buds before? It would be cool if they gained some weight


----------



## Gixxerman420

Looking frosty Sensi bro! Keep up the good work!:cool2:


----------



## Staffy

bud porn looks great, congrats!!


----------



## SensiStarFan

Hi all!  Thanks for the kind words!
  I forgot to mention that I went ahead and chopped down the other NYC Diesel pheno the day before yesterday.  So it ended up going 66 of 70 days.  There was nothing wrong with it, I just thought it looked done to me.  The two Sensi Stars are still flowering and will be chopped in a couple days.
  And the bad news....I gave up on the one LA Ultra I had.  I killed it today.  I gave it almost the 8 full weeks and it just looked like crap.  I have enough smoke that I don't need to save the junk so it was destroyed.  Her clones were destroyed as well.  I'm not going to say the strain sucks because I only ended up with one female and perhaps I just had a bad girl.  The bud growth was tiny compared to the amount of space she took up and I was seeing very little trich production.  So she got the chop.

  Here are a few pics of the other NYC Diesel pheno I chopped that never showed nanners.  The buds are much bigger but less dense and less "sugar-coated".





-SSF-


----------



## MosesPMG

Congrats mate! you will have plenty of meds for the summer


----------



## Rosebud

Happy 4/20 Sensi.


----------



## SensiStarFan

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Happy 4/20 Sensi.


 
Thanks Rosebud and Moses!

  I just finished weighing and bagging up the buds from the ugly NYC Diesel pheno.  Total yield from this plant was 3 ounces 24 grams.  The better looking diesel yielded less, 2 ounces 25 grams.  I ran out of tupperware so the ugly diesel pheno buds are getting the bag treatment 


-SSF-


----------



## AluminumMonster

Looks good bud. Thats a decent stash ya got going there.


----------



## Gixxerman420

I'm Green with envy yo! Looking mighty tasty dude!


----------



## AluminumMonster

SSF, do you have a set of bubble bags? You could get some good hash from the crappier of the 2 phenos.


----------



## SensiStarFan

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> SSF, do you have a set of bubble bags? You could get some good hash from the crappier of the 2 phenos.


 
  Many will gasp, but I waste all the garbage.  Every harvest I throw away two plastic grocery bags full of trim.  It could be leaves dripping in trichs I don't care.  I enjoy smoking and everything else gets tossed.  I don't grow for money or for beauty or for color or for anything other than what I enjoy smoking.  When I harvest fresh buds, if they are better than what I have stashed, what I have stashed gets thrown away. I have made butter before with plants that were f'd up or some crappy buds just to try my hand at making brownies or muffins or something, but I do not like eating MJ nearly as much as smoking it, just my opinion.  To each his own right?  

-SSF-


----------



## MosesPMG

Send me the clippings Ill do the work for some bubble hash :hubba: 
Congrats again mate, the buds look good :aok:


----------



## SensiStarFan

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> Send me the clippings Ill do the work for some bubble hash :hubba:
> Congrats again mate, the buds look good :aok:


 
Moses if I could I would send every person that has commented in my journal a Sensi Star filled joint 

-SSF-


----------



## MosesPMG

Ive never had Sensi Star, a joint would be nice to try it out


----------



## Roddy

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Many will gasp, but I waste all the garbage.  Every harvest I throw away two plastic grocery bags full of trim.  It could be leaves dripping in trichs I don't care.  I enjoy smoking and everything else gets tossed.  I don't grow for money or for beauty or for color or for anything other than what I enjoy smoking.  When I harvest fresh buds, if they are better than what I have stashed, what I have stashed gets thrown away. I have made butter before with plants that were f'd up or some crappy buds just to try my hand at making brownies or muffins or something, but I do not like eating MJ nearly as much as smoking it, just my opinion.  To each his own right?
> 
> -SSF-



WOW!! Have you ever tried leaves or popcorn buds in your coffee? It's not bad at all and is a good use of extra! I hear tea is good too, but haven't tried...just a few ideas and options to eating or simply throwing out. 

Good for you, though!!!!


----------



## SensiStarFan

Roddy said:
			
		

> WOW!! Have you ever tried leaves or popcorn buds in your coffee? It's not bad at all and is a good use of extra! I hear tea is good too, but haven't tried...just a few ideas and options to eating or simply throwing out.
> 
> Good for you, though!!!!


 
  I have never tried making tea or coffee.  I just don't really like eating MJ.  It's kind of the same way with alcohol in the sense that I like liquor and wine but don't really care for beer that much.  I'm able to harvest enough regularly with two 600watt lights that I just don't bother with the trim.

  The last two plants in my flowering area, the two Sensi Stars, were cut down yesterday.  I will try and get some pics up.  I sawed each of them off at the base and just hung both of them without trimming anything off.



-SSF-


----------



## SensiStarFan

Here are the two Sensi Stars after hanging in my attic for 24 hours.  I should be able to trim Monday and get some final bud shots.




-SSF-


----------



## AluminumMonster

Those are crazy lookin man.  It looks like they yeild a decent amount.  Congrats on the harvest bud.


----------



## SensiStarFan

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Those are crazy lookin man. It looks like they yeild a decent amount. Congrats on the harvest bud.


 
Thanks AM, just starting the trimming now, should be a few hours.   

-SSF-


----------



## AluminumMonster

I'm looking forward to the pics SSF.  Watch out for hand cramps lol...


----------



## bullhorn10

Out standing man....Looks beautiful and, heavy bro...


----------



## TicTac

Hey SSF, great Job! I just found your journal tonight and basically followed this entire grow in about 45 minutes... pretty cool. Can't wait to see the final trimmed-up pics. Thanks for sharing this one with us.


----------

